#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (ειδικά) >  > > >  >  >  Ευρετήριο όρων Ευρωκωδίκων (Ελληνικά-Αγγλικά)

## seismic

Ευρετήριο όρων Ευρωκωδίκων
(ελληνική σειρά)
*μπορείτε να ανεβάσετε το συνημμένο στην απάντηση 4 σε αυτό το link.
*http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread...BA%CE%BF%CF%8D
Ελληνικός όρος Αγγλικός όρος
μη φέρον στοιχείο non-structrural element
αβεβαιότητα uncertainty
αγροτικές εκτάσεις farmland
αγωγός conduit
αδιαβροχοποίηση waterproofing
αδιαπέρατος impermeable
αδιάστατη συχνότητα nondimentional frequency
αερισμός ventilation
αεροδυναμική διέγερσης aerodynamic exciting
αεροδυναμική σήραγγα wind tunnel
αεροδυναμική συνάρτηση aerodynamic admittance
αεροελαστική αστάθεια aeroelastic instability
αεροπερατότητα permeability to the air
αεροστεγής air tightness
αίθουσες συναθροίσεων congregation areas
άκαμπτη κατασκευή rigid structure
άκαμπτο τοίχωμα stiff wall
ακρίβεια accuracy
ακτίνα radius
ακτίνα αδρανείας radius of gyration
ακτινοβολούμενη θερμοκρασία radiation temperature
αλλαγή κατεύθυνσης του ανέμου diversion of the wind
αλληλεπίδραση interaction
αλληλοτομία intersection
αλουμίνιο alluminium alloy
αμετατόπιστο χιόνι undrifted snow
αμμόλιθος sand stone
άμμος sand
άμμος από τούβλα brick sand
αμφίσημη unabingouous
αναβαθμίδα terrace
ανάγλυφο εδάφους terrain
αναθεώρηση revision
ανακρίβεια inaccuracy
ανάλυση statement
ανάλυση του λυγισμού buckling analysis
ανάντη επιφάνεια an upwind slope
αναπαράσταση representation
ανάπτυξη rise
αναρτώμενο χιόνι snow overhanging
αναστρέψιμος reversible
ανασυντάξεις feedback
ανάφλεξη compustion
ανάφλεξη ignition
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ΤΕΕ-Τμήμα Τυποποίησης/Ευρετήριο όρων Ευρωκωδίκων (ελληνική σειρά) 2
Ελληνικός όρος Αγγλικός όρος
αναφλέξιμος compustible
αναφορά σε προδιαγραφές normative references
ανέγερση erection
ανελκυστήρας lift
ανεμοθύελλα wind storm
ανεμολογικός χάρτης wind map
άνεμος αναφοράς reference wind
ανεπένδυτη συγκολλημένη χαλύβδινη καμινάδα unlined welded steel stack
ανεπίχριστος unrendered
ανηρτημένη δοκός suspended beam
ανηρτημένη οροφή suspended ceiling
ανθεκτικότητα σε διάρκεια durability
ανθεκτικότητα στη διάρκεια του χρόνου durability
ανισόρροπη κατανομή unbalanced distribution
άνοιγμα span
ανοιγμένος ως προς scaled to
ανοχή tolerance
ανοχή σε βλάβες damage tolerance
αντικαταστάσιμος replaceable
αντικείμενο objective
αντικείμενο scope
αντικολλητά plywood
αντικολλητή ξυλεία plywood
αντικολλητή ξυλεία ακατέργαστης επιφάνειας raw plywood
αντιπροσωπευτικός representative
αντίραβδο αλλαγής τροχιάς guard rail
αντισεισμικός σχεδιασμός design for earthquake resistance
αντισεισμικός σχεδιασμός seismic design
αντίσταση resistance
αντίσταση στον άνεμο wind resistance
αντιστήριξη bracing support
αντίστροφος reciprocal
αντοχή mechanical resistance
αντοχή resistance
αντοχή strength
αντοχή σχεδιασμού design resistance
άντυγα embedding
άνυσμα vector
άνυσμα δύναμης force vector
ανυσματική δύναμη vectorial force
ανυψωτική δύναμη lift force
ανυψωτικός φορτωτής fork-lift truck
άνω upper
ανώτερη τιμή σχεδιασμού μόνιμης δράσης upper design value of a permanent
action
ανώτερος superior
αξιολόγηση appraisal
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ΤΕΕ-Τμήμα Τυποποίησης/Ευρετήριο όρων Ευρωκωδίκων (ελληνική σειρά) 3
Ελληνικός όρος Αγγλικός όρος
αξιοπιστία reliability
άξονας στρέψης torsional axis
αξονική δύναμη axial force
άοπλο σκυρόδεμα plain concrete
απαιτήσεις requirements
απαλός shallow
άπειρη λυγηρότητα infinite slenderness
απλή δοκός (με κορμό) plain (web) beam
απλοποίηση simplification
από παρτίδα σε παρτίδα batch-to-batch
αποδεκτός κανόνας recognised rule
αποθηκευμένα υλικά stored materials
αποθήκευση stacking
αποθήκη warehouse
απόκλιση deviation
απόκλιση divergence
απόκλιση (βέλος κάμψεως) deflection
απόκριση response
απόκριση σε ανεμορριπή gust response
απόκριση συντονισμού resonant response
απόληξη eave
απομείωση reduction
απόσβεση damping
αποσβεστήρας damper
αποσβεστήρας ρυθμιζόμενης μάζας tuned mass damper
αποσβετική μείωση damping decrement
αποσταθεροποιητικός destabilizing
αποτελεσματική χρήση effective use
αποτελεσματικότητα effectiveness
αποτίμηση appraisal
αποτίμηση assesment
αποτίμηση assessing
αποτίμηση evaluation
απότομη αλλαγή abrupt change
απότομος steep
αποφλοιωμένο exfoliated
αποχετευτικό σύστημα drainage system
άποψη aspect
απώλεια ευστάθειας loss of stability
άργιλος clay
άρθρωση joint
αριθμητική τιμή numerical value
αριθμός Reynolds Reynolds number
αρμός joint
αρχές principles
αρχές σχεδιασμού basis of design
ασαφής κατανομή vague distribution
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ΤΕΕ-Τμήμα Τυποποίησης/Ευρετήριο όρων Ευρωκωδίκων (ελληνική σειρά) 4
Ελληνικός όρος Αγγλικός όρος
ασβεστοκονίαμα lime mortar
ασβεστόλιθος, σκόνη limestone, powder
άσβεστος lime
ασβεστο-τσιμεντοκονίαμα lime-cement mortar
αστάθεια instability
αστάθεια καλπασμού galloping instability
αστική περιοχή urban area
αστοχία failure
αστοχία ultimate
ασφαλτικά road surfacing
ασφαλτική μαστίχη mastic asphalt
ασφαλτικό σκυρόδεμα (ασφαλτοσκυρόδεμα) asphaltic concrete
άσφαλτος "gussasphalt" gussasphalt
ατέλεια imperfection
αυστηρότητα stringency
αυτοδόνηση self vibration
αφρόξυλο softwood
αψιδωτή γέφυρα arch bridge
βαθμονόμηση calibration
βαθμός αξιοπιστίας degree of reliability
βαθμός μη-γραμμικότητας degree of non-linearity
βαθμωτό μέγεθος scalar
βαρύ σκυρόδεμα heavyweight
βάσεις basis
βάσεις του σχεδιασμού basis of design
βάση basis
βασικά στοιχεία για τον σχεδιασμό basis of design
βαφή painting
βέλος deflection
βεντονίτης bentonite
βεράντα terrace
βήμα φόρτισης loading path
βιομηχανικό κτίριο industrial building
βλάβη damage
βράχος rock
βραχυχρόνια δράση short-term action
βροχόπτωση rain fall
γαλβανισμένη χαλύβδινη επιφάνεια galvanised steel surface
γείσο μορφής σοφίτας wansard eave
γενική μετατόπιση gross displacement
γερανός bracing
γερανός crane
γέφυρα bridge
γέφυρα ποδηλάτων cycle track bridge
γεφυροδοκός bridge beam
γεωγραφικό πλάτος orographic lifting
γεωμετρικά στοιχεία geometric data
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ΤΕΕ-Τμήμα Τυποποίησης/Ευρετήριο όρων Ευρωκωδίκων (ελληνική σειρά) 5
Ελληνικός όρος Αγγλικός όρος
γεωμετρικό δεδομένο geometrical data
γεωμετρικό μέσο ύψος weighted average height
γεωτεχνικός geotechnical
για ένταση εντός του επιπέδου ροής του ανέμου in-wind response
γκρεμός cliff
γόμφος dowel
γραμμική ελαστική linear-elastic
γραμμική παρεμβολή insertion
γραμμική παρεμβολή interpolation
γραμμική παρεμβολή linear interpolation
γραμμική συνάρτηση interpolation
γραμμικό φορτίο line load
γραμμικός linear
γυαλί, σε φύλλα glass, in sheets
γυαλισμένο μέταλλο polished metal
γυψοκονίαμα gypsum mortar
γύψος, σκόνη (τριμμένος) gypsum, ground
γωνία πρόσπτωσης fetch angle
γωνία πρόσπτωσης του ανέμου wind angle of attack
δάπεδο floor
δείκτης αξιοπιστίας reliability index
δεξαμενή tank
δεσμευμένη δράση fixed action
δεσπόζουσα δράση dominant action
δεσπόζουσα ιδιομορφή κατά μήκος του ανέμου fundamental alongwind modal
shape
δεσπόζουσα ιδιοσυχνότητα fundamental frequency
δευτερεύοντα στοιχεία ancillaries
δευτερεύουσα διάταξη subclause
δηλώνεται ειδικώς specifically stated
διαγραμμισμένη περιοχή hatched area
διαδικασίες Bayes Bayesian procedure
διαδοχική απόκριση in-line response
διαδρομή διαφυγής escape route
διάδρομος walkway
διακύμανση fluctuation
διακύμανση variation
διαμερισματοποίηση compartmentation
διανομή φορτίου load sharing
διαπερατή permeable
διαπερατότητα permeability
διάρκεια ζωής working life
διαρκείς καταστάσεις persistent situations
διαρροή yield
διαρρύθμιση alteration
διασπορά redistribution
διασπορά scatter
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ΤΕΕ-Τμήμα Τυποποίησης/Ευρετήριο όρων Ευρωκωδίκων (ελληνική σειρά) 6
Ελληνικός όρος Αγγλικός όρος
διάστημα εμπιστοσύνης confidence level
διάστημα τοποθετήσεως spacing
διασύνδεση tying
διασφάλιση ποιότητας quality assurance
διάταξη arrangement
διάταξη clause
διάταξη format
διάταξη provision
διάταξη scheme
διάταξη αναλώσεως ενέργειας dissipative device
διάταξη φόρτισης load arrangenment
διάταξη φορτίων load arrangenment
διάτμηση shear
διατμητική τάση shear stress
διατμητικός σύνδεσμος shear bracing
διατομή behaviour
διατομή cross-section
διατομή με οξείες ακμές sharp edged section
διάτρητος φράχτης porous fence
διαφορές θερμοκρασίες thermal gradients
διαφορική θερμική διαστολή differing thermal expansion
διαφοροποιημένα επίπεδα αξιοπιστίας diferentiated reliability levels
διαφοροποίηση differentiation
διαχωριστικό partition
διαχωριστικός τοίχος boundary wall
διαχωριστικός τοίχος partition wall
διεγείρουσα δύναμη exciting force
διέγερση excitation
διέγερση wake
διέγερση από δίνες vortex excitation
διέγερση στην υπήνεμη πλευρά του δομήματος wake behind the structure
διεύθυνση των ινών grain direction
δικλινής στέγη duo pitched roof
δικτύωμα lattice structure
δικτύωμα triangulated structure
δικτύωμα truss
δικτύωμα truss girder
δικτυωτή κατασκευή lattice tower
δικτυωτός μεταλλικός πύργος lattice steel tower
διόρθωση amending
διορθωτικός παράγοντας correction factor
δίρριχτη στέγη; duopitch roof
δοκιμαστική φόρτιση proof loading
δοκιμαστικό πρότυπο prestandard
δοκιμές υπό κλίμακα testing of scale models
δοκιμή σε φυσική κλίμακα test on prototypes
δοκός beam
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## seismic

ΤΕΕ-Τμήμα Τυποποίησης/Ευρετήριο όρων Ευρωκωδίκων (ελληνική σειρά) 7
Ελληνικός όρος Αγγλικός όρος
δοκός girder
δόμημα structure
δόμημα από ξύλο timber structure
δόμημα από σκυρόδεμα concrete structure
δόμημα από τοιχοποιία masonry structure
δόμημα από χάλυβα steel structure
δόμημα στην ανοικτή θάλασσα offshore mounted structure
δόμημα υπό μορφή προβόλου cantilevered structure
δόμηση construction
δομητική ακεραιότητα structural integrity
δομητική ανάλυση structural analysis
δομητική απόκριση structural response
δομητική ασφάλεια structural safety
Δομητικοί Ευρωκώδικες Structrural Eurocodes
δομητικός σχεδιασμός structrural design
δομητικός τύπος structural type
δομικό υλικό construction material
δομικό υλικό structrural material
δόνηση vibration
δοχείο tank
δοχείο αποσβέσεως sloshing tank
δράσεις ατυχημάτων accidental actions
δράση action
δράση ανατροπής (απώλειας ευστάθειας) destabilizing action
δράση ανεμορριπής gust load
δράση απώλειας ευστάθειας destabilizing action
δράση με πολλές συνιστώσες multi-component action
δράση προέκτασης presressing action
δράση πυρκαγιάς fire action
δρόμοι γεφυρών road bridge
δρω κάθετα act normal
δρων effective
δύναμη force
δύναμη load
δύναμη αδράνειας inertia force
δύναμη ανύψωσης lift force
δύναμη αποσταθεροποίησης destabilizing action
δύναμη στροβιλισμού vortex exciting force
δύναμη τριβής friction force
δυναμικά φορτία impact snow loads
δυναμική αλληλεπίδραση dynamic interference effect
δυναμική δράση dynamic action
δυναμική ένταση resonant component
δυναμική επαύληση dynamic magnification
δυναμική φόρτιση dynamic force
δυναμικό βέλος dynamic deflection
δύο ευθείες bilinear line
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ΤΕΕ-Τμήμα Τυποποίησης/Ευρετήριο όρων Ευρωκωδίκων (ελληνική σειρά) 8
Ελληνικός όρος Αγγλικός όρος
δύσκαμπτος stiff
δυσκαμψία rigidity
δυσκαμψία stiffness
δυσλειτουργία malfunction
δυστρεψία torsional stiffness
Έγγραφο Εθνικής Εφαρμογής National Application Document
(NAD)
εγγύτητα proximity
εγκάρσια διεύθυνση crosswind direction
εγκάρσια καμπτική παραμόρφωση transverse bending mode
εγκάρσια στη διεύθυνση του ανέμου crosswind
εγκάρσια ταλάντωση crosswind vibration
εγκάρσιες ταλαντώσεις vortex shedding
εγκαταστάσεις sercvices
εγκατάσταση installation
εγκατάσταση παραγωγής plant
Εγκύκλιος Εθνικής Εφαρμογής National Application Document
(NAD)
εδαφική ανωμαλία topographic feature
έδαφος ground
έδαφος soil
έδαφος terrain
Εθνική Ζώνη National Zone
Εθνικό Κείμενο Εφαρμογής National Application Document
(NAD)
ειδική θερμότητα specific heat
ειδικό βάρος bulk weight density
ειδικό βάρος unit weight
ειδικό βάρος weight density
ειδικοί όροι special terms
είδος του ξύλου species
είδος φορέα form of structure
εκβολή ποταμού estuary
εκδήλωση πυρκαγιάς outbreak of fire
έκθεση σε πυρκαγιά exposure to fire
εκθέτης exponent
εκθετική κλίμακα integral length scale
εκκεντρότητα eccentricity
εκκεντρότητα δύναμης eccentricity of a force
έκρηξη explosion
εκτέλεση execution
εκτίμηση appraisal
εκτίμηση assesment
εκτροπή, ανάκλαση deflection
έκφραση expression
έκχυση δινών vortex shedding
έκχυση δινών που προκαλούν συντονισμό resonant vortex shedding
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ΤΕΕ-Τμήμα Τυποποίησης/Ευρετήριο όρων Ευρωκωδίκων (ελληνική σειρά) 9
Ελληνικός όρος Αγγλικός όρος
έλασμα plate
ελατήριο spring
ελαφρύ σκυρόδεμα lightweight concrete
έλεγχος control
έλεγχος verification
έλεγχος ποιότητας quality control
ελεύθερα καιόμενης πυρκαγιάς free burning fire
ελεύθερα ύδατα free water
ελεύθερη δράση free action
ελεύθερος διαχωριστικός τοίχος free-standing boundary wall
ελμινθουργήματα (σκωληκοειδή κατασκευάσματα) vermiculite
έμμεσος implicit
έμμεσος indirect
εμπλεκόμενοι κανονισμοί normative references
εμπόδιο obstruction
εμπόδιο ασφαλείας safety barrier
εναλλαγή alternative
εναλλακτική επιλογή alternative
εναρμονισμένη τεχνική προδιαγραφή harmonised technical specification
εναρμονισμένος τεχνικός κανόνας harmonised technical rule
ενέργεια action
ενέργεια σχεδιασμού design energy
ενεργητικά προστατευτικά μέτρα active fire protection measures
ενεργό active
ενεργό ύψος equivalent height
ενεργός effective
ενισχυμένο και προεντεταμένο σκυρόδεμα reinforced and prestressed concrete
ενίσχυση strengthening
ενισχυτικό έλασμα gusset plate
ενισχυτικός δακτύλιος stiffening ring
εν-προβόλω δόμηση cantilevered
ένταση intensity
ένταση likelihood
ένταση της τύρβης turbulence intensity
ένταση του φορτίου load intensity
εντατικό μέγεθος effect of action
εντός και εκτός εργοταξίου on and off-site
εξαγωγή derivation
εξαναγκασμένη έλξη forced draught
εξάπλωση πυρκαγιάς spread of fire
έξαρση escarpment
εξειδίκευση skill
εξίσωση equation
εξοπλισμός αερισμού ventilating equipment
εξοπλισμός θέρμανσης heating equipment
εξοπλισμός κλιματισμού conditioning equipment
εξωτερική καμπύλη πυρκαγιάς external fire curve
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ΤΕΕ-Τμήμα Τυποποίησης/Ευρετήριο όρων Ευρωκωδίκων (ελληνική σειρά) 10
Ελληνικός όρος Αγγλικός όρος
επαλήθευση verification
επαλήθευση verifying
επαναλαμβανόμενη περίοδος return period
επαναληπτική διαδικασία iterative process
επενδεδυμένη μεταλλική καμινάδα lined steel chimney
επενδύσεις τοίχων wall cladding
επένδυση cladding
επένδυση liner
επένδυση lining
επένδυση όψης cladding unit
Επεξηγηματικό Κείμενο Interpretative Document
επί τόπου in situ
επί τόπου διάστρωση cast in place
επί τόπου σύνδεση erection on site
επί τόπου τεχνουργία workmanship on site
επιβαλλόμενη επιτάχυνση imposed acceleration
επιβαλλόμενη παραμόρφωση imposed deformation
επιβαλλόμενο φορτίο imposed load
επιβαρυμένο φορτίο imposed load
επιβεβαίωση confirming
επιβεβλημένο φορτίο imposed load
επίβλεψη supervision
επίδοση performance
επίδραση action
επιθεώρηση inspection
επιμέρους συντελεστής partial factor
επιμέρους συντελεστής ασφαλείας partial factor
επιμήκης κατασκευή elongated structure
επίπεδο storey
επίπεδη στέγη-δώμα flat roof
επίπεδο δικτύωμα plane lattice frame
επίπεδο εργασίας workmanship
επίπλωση furnishing
επιπτώσεις στρογγυλεύσεων round off effects
επιρροή influence
επίσημα σχόλια formal comments
επισκευασιμότητα repairability
επισκευή repair
επισκεψιμότητα inspectability
επιστρώσεις surfacing
επίστρωση coating
επιτάχυνση acceleration
επιτελεστικότητα performance
επιτόπου σκυροδέτηση cast in place
επιφάνεια skin
επιφάνεια αναφοράς reference area
επιφάνεια κάτοψης floor area
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ΤΕΕ-Τμήμα Τυποποίησης/Ευρετήριο όρων Ευρωκωδίκων (ελληνική σειρά) 11
Ελληνικός όρος Αγγλικός όρος
επίχρισμα coating
εποχικός συντελεστής temporary factor
επώνυμος nominal
εργοτάξιο site
έργα Πολιτικού Μηχανικού civil engineering work
εργασίες operations
εργολάβος contractor
εργοτάξιο on site
εσωτερικές τάσεις internal stresses
εσωτερική επιφάνεια lining
εσωτερική συνοχή consistency
εύκαμπτο δόμημα slender structure
ευκαμψία flexibility
εύρος amplitude
εύρος δέσμης bandwindth
εύρος ταλάντωσης vibration amplitude
εύρος ταλάντωσης εγκάρσια προς τον άνεμο cross wind amplitude
ευρωκώδικας eurocode
ευρωκώδικας κατασκευών structrural eurocode
ευρωστία robustness
ευστάθεια stability
εφαπτόμενη tangent
εφαρμοσμένοι κανονισμοί application rules
εφέδρανο bearing
εφελκυσμός tension
εφελκυστική αντοχή tensile strength
ζελατίνη cellulosic
ζώνη συνεισφοράς tributary zone
ήλος bolt
ήπιες καιρικές συνθήκες calm air conditions
ήπιος άνεμος calm air
ηχομόνωση sound insulation
θέμα δομικής συμπεριφοράς structural aspect
θεμέλια footing
θεμελιώδης fundamental
θεμελιώδης απαίτηση fundamental requirement
θεμελιώδης ιδιοσυχνότητα fundamental frequency
θεμελίωση foundation
θερμαντική ενέργεια calorific energy
θερμή ασφαλτόστρωση κυλινδρισμένη hot rolled asphalt
θερμικές διαφορές thermal gradients
θερμικές κλίσεις thermal gradients
θερμική αγωγιμότητα thermal conductivity
θερμική ακτινοβολία thermal radiation
θερμική δράση thermal action
θερμική μετάδοση heat transfer
θερμική μόνωση thermal insulation
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ΤΕΕ-Τμήμα Τυποποίησης/Ευρετήριο όρων Ευρωκωδίκων (ελληνική σειρά) 12
Ελληνικός όρος Αγγλικός όρος
θερμική ροή δια ακτινοβολίας radiative heat flux
θερμοκρασιακή ανάλυση temperature analysis
θερμοκρασιακή διαστολή thermal expansion
θερμοκρασιακή παραμόρφωση thermal deformation
θερμομόνωση thermal insulation
θλιπτική τάση πέλματος flange compression stress
θλίψη compression
θολωτή στέγη vaulted roof
θραύση rupture
ίδιο βάρος self-weight
ιδιομορφή mode
ιδιομορφία modal shape
ιδιοσυχνότητα eigen frequency
ιδιοσυχνότητα natural frequency
ιδιότητα υλικού material property
ικανότητα ακτινοβολίας resultant emissivity
ικανότητα ακτινοβολίας resultant emissivity
ικανότητα ανάληψης φορτίου load bearing resistance
ικρίωμα scaffolding
ινοσανίδα μέτριας πυκνότητας medium density fibreboard
ινοσανίδες (ινοπλάκες) κατασκευών fibre building board
ιξώδες viscocity
ισαπέχουσες καμπύλες equidistant curves
ισοδύναμη λυγηρότητα effective slenderness
ισοδύναμη στατική φόρτιση της ανεμορριπής quasi-static gust load
ισοδύναμος χρόνος έκθεσης σε πυρκαγιά equivalent time of fire exposure
ιστορικό background
ιστός mast
ιστός με επιτόνους guyed mast
ισχύς status
κάγκελο hand rail
καθαρή επιφάνεια net area
καθαρή θερμαντική αξία net calorific value
καθαρή ροή θερμότητας net heat flux
καθίζηση settlement
καθοδήγηση guidance
καθορισμένη τιμή για την ορική κατάσταση λειτουργικότητας fixed value in serviceability limit
state
καθορισμός του φορτίου load arrangenment
καθΆ ύψος μεταβολή profile
καιρικά συστήματα weather systems
καιρικές αντιστάσεις weather resistances
καλπασμός interference
καλπασμός αλληλεπίδρασης interference galloping
καλπασμός από παρεμβολή interference galloping
κάλυμμα covering
καλώδιο cable
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Civilian

Υπάρχει αντίστοιχο ευρετήριο και στα Γερμανικά;

----------


## seismic

ΤΕΕ-Τμήμα Τυποποίησης/Ευρετήριο όρων Ευρωκωδίκων (ελληνική σειρά) 13
Ελληνικός όρος Αγγλικός όρος
καλώδιο ανάρτησης suspended cable
καλώδιο με νήμα stranded cable
καλωδιωτή γέφυρα cable stayed bridge
καμινάδα chimney
καμινάδα stack
καμινάδα από οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα reinforced concrete chimney
κάμπος lowland
καμπτική αντοχή bending resistance
καμπτικός flexural
καμπύλη υδρογονάνθρακα hydrocarbon curve
καμπύλο γείσο curved eave
κάμψη bending
κανόνας εφαρμογής application rule
κανόνας σχεδιασμού design rule
κανόνας της τέχνης workmanship
κανονική κατανομή normal distribution
κανονική πολυγωνική διατομή regular polygonal section
κανονικού βάρους σκυρόδεμα normal weight
κανονισμός regulation
κανονισμός standard
κανονισμός σχεδιασμού design rule
κανονιστικές αναφορές normative references
κασσιτερόχαλκος-ορείχαλκος bronze
κατά μήκος διάσταση alongwind dimension
κατά μήκος διεύθυνση alongwind direction
κατά μήκος δύναμη ανέμου longitundinal load
κατά μήκος επιτάχυνση alongwind acceleration
κατά μήκος μετατόπιση alongwind displacement
κατά μήκος ταλαντώσεως alongwind vibration
κατακόρυφη διεύθυνση vertical direction
κατάλογος schedule
κατανομή distribution
κατανομή lognormal lognormal distribution
κατανομή ακροτάτων τιμών extreme value distribution
κατανομή μάζας mass distribution
κατάντη κλίση downwind slope
κατάρρευση collapse
κατασκευαστικές λεπτομέρειες structural detailing
κατασκευαστική εργασία construction operation
κατασκευαστικό προϊόν construction product
κατασκευαστικός κανόνας detailing rule
κατασκευαστικός σχεδιασμός structural design
κατασκευή construction work
κατασκευή structure
κατασκευή εξ οπτολίνθου και λιθοδομής masonry structure
κατάσταση situation
κατάσταση μετά την πυρκαγιά post-fire situation
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ΤΕΕ-Τμήμα Τυποποίησης/Ευρετήριο όρων Ευρωκωδίκων (ελληνική σειρά) 14
Ελληνικός όρος Αγγλικός όρος
κατάσταση σχεδιασμού design situation
κατάσταση σχεδιασμού έναντι πυρκαγιάς fire design situation
καταστροφικά φαινόμενα hazards
κατάστρωμα deck
κατάστρωμα γέφυρας bridge deck
κατατάξεις classifications
κατατομή profile
κατεργασμένος σίδηρος iron, wrought
κατευθυντήρια οδηγία guideline
κατηγορία εδάφους terrain category
κατηγορίες τυπικής πυραντίστασης standard fire resistance rating
κατοικία dwelling
κατοικία dwelling house
κάτοψη plan
κατώτερος inferior
κείμενο αναφοράς reference document
κείμενο καθοδήγησης guidance document
Κείμενο Κρατικής Εφαρμογής National Application Document
(NAD)
κεκλιμένη στέγη pitched roof
κεκλιμένος inclined
κέλυφος shell
κενά voids
κέντρο βάρους centre of gravity
κιγκλίδωμα hand rail
κίνδυνοι hazards
κίνδυνοι hazards
κινηματικό ιξώδες kinematic viscosity
κινητό φορτίο traffic load
κλάση class
κλασσικός καλπασμός classical galloping
κλίμακα scale
κλιμακοστάσιο stair
κλιματολογική περιοχή climatic region
κλίση inclination
κλίση pitch
κλίση slope
κλίση ανάντη upwind slope
κλίση στέγης pitch angle
κλίση της στέγης pitch of roof
κοινοί όροι common terms
κόκκος granule
κομβικό σημείο node point
κόμβος node
κονίαμα mortar
κονιορτοποιημένος (αναδευμένος, αναταραγμένος) shaken down
κόπωση fatigue
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ΤΕΕ-Τμήμα Τυποποίησης/Ευρετήριο όρων Ευρωκωδίκων (ελληνική σειρά) 15
Ελληνικός όρος Αγγλικός όρος
κόπωση fatigue loading
κορμός web
κορυφή crest
κορυφή υποστυλώματος column head
κορφιάς ridge
κορωνίδα apex
κράμα αλουμινίου aluminium alloy
κρεμαστή γέφυρα arch suspension bridge
κρεμαστή γέφυρα cable supported bridge
κρεμαστή γέφυρα suspension bridge
κρεμαστή δεξαμενή suspended tank
κρίσιμη μονάδα critical unit
κρίσιμος critical
κριτήρια criteria
κρούση impact
κτίρια το ένα πίσω από το άλλο buildings in tandem
κτιριακό έργο building work
κτίριο building
κτίριο building structure
κτίριο κατοικίας dwelling house
κτίριο μεγάλου ύψους high-rise building
κτίριο ορθογωνικής κάτοψης rectangular plan building
κτιριοδομικός κανονισμός building code
κυκλικός κύλινδρος circular cylinder
κύκλος τάσεως stress cycle
κύκλος φόρτισης stress cycle
κυκλοφοριακά φορτία traffic load
κύκλωμα διανομής distribution conduit
κυλινδρικό κέλυφος cylindrical shell
κυλινδρικό πλαίσιο cylindrical shell
κυλιόμενες σκάλες moving stairways
κύμα wave
κυμαινόμενα φορτία fluctuating loads
κυματισμός ripple
κύρια principal
Κύρια Κατάταξη Principal Classification
κυρτή καμπυλότητα convex curvature
κωδικοποίηση codification
κωδωνοστάσιο bell tower
λειτουργία function
λειτουργία functioning
λειτουργία ανάληψης φορτίου load bearing function
λειτουργία διαχωρισμού separative action
λειτουργικό φορτίο operating load
λειτουργικότητα performance
λειτουργικότητα serciceability
λίθινη κατασκευή masonry structure
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ΤΕΕ-Τμήμα Τυποποίησης/Ευρετήριο όρων Ευρωκωδίκων (ελληνική σειρά) 16
Ελληνικός όρος Αγγλικός όρος
λόγος Poisson Poisson ratio
λόγος ανοίγματος span ratios
λόγος πληρότητας solidity ratio
λυγηρότητα slenderness
μαγνησίτης / ανθρακικό μαγνήσιο, τριμμένο magnesite, ground
μάζα ανά μονάδα όγκου unit mass
μακροχρόνια δράση long-term action
μαλακή ινοσανίδα softboard
μαύρο σώμα black body
με συνδέσεις συγκολλητές jointed together with adhesives
μέγεθος magnitude
μεγεθυντικό φαινόμενο magnification effect
μέγιστο επιτρεπόμενο φορτίο maximum permitted load
μέθοδος αξιοπιστίας πρώτης τάξης first order reliability method
μέθοδος αποτίμησης method of assesment
μέθοδος κατασκευής method of construction
μέθοδος μέτρησης της αδιάλειπτης ροής rainflow counting method
μέθοδος μέτρησης της δεξαμενής reservoir counting method
μέθοδος ολοκλήρωσης integration method
μέθοδος των επιμέρους συντελεστών partial factor method
μειωτικός παράγων reduction factor
μειωτικός συντελεστής reduction factor
μελέτη design
μελετητής designer
μεμονωμένη δράση single action
μεμονωμένος λόφος isolated hill
μερικός συντελεστής ασφαλείας partial safety factor
μέση απόκριση background response
μέση τιμή mean value
μέσο του ανοίγματος widspan
μεσοχρόνια δράση medium-term action
μετά την κατασκευή resultant emissivity
μεταβατική ζώνη transition zone
μεταβλητή variable
μεταβλητή δράση variable action
μεταβλητή κατάσταση transient situation
μεταβλητός transient
μεταβλητότητα variability
μετάδοση θερμότητας με συναγωγή convective heat transfer
μεταλλική καμινάδα με επένδυση από τοιχοποιία brick lined steel chimney
μετατόπιση displacement
μετατοπισμένο φορτίο drift load
μετατροπή conversion
μετατροπή transformation
μεταφορική ιδιοσυχνότητα translational natural frequency
μετένταση post-tensioning
μέτρα αποκατάστασης remedial measures
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ΤΕΕ-Τμήμα Τυποποίησης/Ευρετήριο όρων Ευρωκωδίκων (ελληνική σειρά) 17
Ελληνικός όρος Αγγλικός όρος
μέτρο δυσκαμψίας measure of rigidity
μέτρο ελαστικότητας modulus of elasticity
μέτρο ελαστικότητας Young's modulus
μέτρο ολίσθησης συνδέσμου slip modulus
μη αναστρέψιμος irreversible
μη αντηχητικός non resonant
μη σκληρυθέν σκυρόδεμα unhardened concrete
μη συμμετρική κατανομή non-symmetrical distribution
μη- φέροντα στοιχεία non-structural elements
μη-γραμμική non-linear
μη-γραμμική ανάλυση non-linear analysis
μη-καταστροφικός non-destructive
μήκος ανάπτυξης κυματισμού fetch upwind
μήκος συσσώρευσης drift length
μήκος συσχετίσεως correlation length
μήκος της επιφάνειας συσσώρευσης χιονιού length of snow drift
μηχανή κυλινδρισμού rolling engine
μηχάνημα machine
μηχάνημα machinery
μηχανική πυρασφάλειας fire safety engineering
μηχανικός σύνδεσμος mechanical fastener
μηχανογράφηση computation
μηχανοκίνητη γέφυρα mechanically-moveable bridge
μίγμα αδρανών για σκυρόδεμα aggregate for concrete crude
μικροδιόρθωση minor repair
μικτή επιφάνεια gross area
μικτό βάρος gross weight
μνημειώδη κτιριακά δομήματα monumental building structures
μονάδα επιφάνειας unit area
μονάδα -προς-μονάδα unit-by-unit
μοναδική δράση single action
μόνιμη δράση permanent action
μόνιμη κατάσταση persistent situation
μόνιμος persistent
μονοκλινής στέγη monopitch roof
μονόρριχτη στέγη monopitch roof
μοντέλο model
μοντέλο ανάλυσης analytical model
μοντέλο υπολογισμού calculation model
μόνωση insulation
μοριοσανίδες particle boards
μοριοσανίδες από πλανίσματα (στρώσεις οδοντωτώς
συγκολλημένες και προσανατολισμένες)
flakeboard, oriented strand board,
waferboard
μοριοσανίδες με συγκολλητικό τσιμεντοκονία, τσιμεντοσανίδες cement-bonded particleboard
μοριοσανίδες πολύ χαμηλής πυκνότητας, τεμαχιοσανίδες chipboard
μορφή form
μορφή mode

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## seismic

ΤΕΕ-Τμήμα Τυποποίησης/Ευρετήριο όρων Ευρωκωδίκων (ελληνική σειρά) 13
Ελληνικός όρος Αγγλικός όρος
καλώδιο ανάρτησης suspended cable
καλώδιο με νήμα stranded cable
καλωδιωτή γέφυρα cable stayed bridge
καμινάδα chimney
καμινάδα stack
καμινάδα από οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα reinforced concrete chimney
κάμπος lowland
καμπτική αντοχή bending resistance
καμπτικός flexural
καμπύλη υδρογονάνθρακα hydrocarbon curve
καμπύλο γείσο curved eave
κάμψη bending
κανόνας εφαρμογής application rule
κανόνας σχεδιασμού design rule
κανόνας της τέχνης workmanship
κανονική κατανομή normal distribution
κανονική πολυγωνική διατομή regular polygonal section
κανονικού βάρους σκυρόδεμα normal weight
κανονισμός regulation
κανονισμός standard
κανονισμός σχεδιασμού design rule
κανονιστικές αναφορές normative references
κασσιτερόχαλκος-ορείχαλκος bronze
κατά μήκος διάσταση alongwind dimension
κατά μήκος διεύθυνση alongwind direction
κατά μήκος δύναμη ανέμου longitundinal load
κατά μήκος επιτάχυνση alongwind acceleration
κατά μήκος μετατόπιση alongwind displacement
κατά μήκος ταλαντώσεως alongwind vibration
κατακόρυφη διεύθυνση vertical direction
κατάλογος schedule
κατανομή distribution
κατανομή lognormal lognormal distribution
κατανομή ακροτάτων τιμών extreme value distribution
κατανομή μάζας mass distribution
κατάντη κλίση downwind slope
κατάρρευση collapse
κατασκευαστικές λεπτομέρειες structural detailing
κατασκευαστική εργασία construction operation
κατασκευαστικό προϊόν construction product
κατασκευαστικός κανόνας detailing rule
κατασκευαστικός σχεδιασμός structural design
κατασκευή construction work
κατασκευή structure
κατασκευή εξ οπτολίνθου και λιθοδομής masonry structure
κατάσταση situation
κατάσταση μετά την πυρκαγιά post-fire situation
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ΤΕΕ-Τμήμα Τυποποίησης/Ευρετήριο όρων Ευρωκωδίκων (ελληνική σειρά) 14
Ελληνικός όρος Αγγλικός όρος
κατάσταση σχεδιασμού design situation
κατάσταση σχεδιασμού έναντι πυρκαγιάς fire design situation
καταστροφικά φαινόμενα hazards
κατάστρωμα deck
κατάστρωμα γέφυρας bridge deck
κατατάξεις classifications
κατατομή profile
κατεργασμένος σίδηρος iron, wrought
κατευθυντήρια οδηγία guideline
κατηγορία εδάφους terrain category
κατηγορίες τυπικής πυραντίστασης standard fire resistance rating
κατοικία dwelling
κατοικία dwelling house
κάτοψη plan
κατώτερος inferior
κείμενο αναφοράς reference document
κείμενο καθοδήγησης guidance document
Κείμενο Κρατικής Εφαρμογής National Application Document
(NAD)
κεκλιμένη στέγη pitched roof
κεκλιμένος inclined
κέλυφος shell
κενά voids
κέντρο βάρους centre of gravity
κιγκλίδωμα hand rail
κίνδυνοι hazards
κίνδυνοι hazards
κινηματικό ιξώδες kinematic viscosity
κινητό φορτίο traffic load
κλάση class
κλασσικός καλπασμός classical galloping
κλίμακα scale
κλιμακοστάσιο stair
κλιματολογική περιοχή climatic region
κλίση inclination
κλίση pitch
κλίση slope
κλίση ανάντη upwind slope
κλίση στέγης pitch angle
κλίση της στέγης pitch of roof
κοινοί όροι common terms
κόκκος granule
κομβικό σημείο node point
κόμβος node
κονίαμα mortar
κονιορτοποιημένος (αναδευμένος, αναταραγμένος) shaken down
κόπωση fatigue
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

- - - Updated - - -

- - - Updated - - -

ΤΕΕ-Τμήμα Τυποποίησης/Ευρετήριο όρων Ευρωκωδίκων (ελληνική σειρά) 15
Ελληνικός όρος Αγγλικός όρος
κόπωση fatigue loading
κορμός web
κορυφή crest
κορυφή υποστυλώματος column head
κορφιάς ridge
κορωνίδα apex
κράμα αλουμινίου aluminium alloy
κρεμαστή γέφυρα arch suspension bridge
κρεμαστή γέφυρα cable supported bridge
κρεμαστή γέφυρα suspension bridge
κρεμαστή δεξαμενή suspended tank
κρίσιμη μονάδα critical unit
κρίσιμος critical
κριτήρια criteria
κρούση impact
κτίρια το ένα πίσω από το άλλο buildings in tandem
κτιριακό έργο building work
κτίριο building
κτίριο building structure
κτίριο κατοικίας dwelling house
κτίριο μεγάλου ύψους high-rise building
κτίριο ορθογωνικής κάτοψης rectangular plan building
κτιριοδομικός κανονισμός building code
κυκλικός κύλινδρος circular cylinder
κύκλος τάσεως stress cycle
κύκλος φόρτισης stress cycle
κυκλοφοριακά φορτία traffic load
κύκλωμα διανομής distribution conduit
κυλινδρικό κέλυφος cylindrical shell
κυλινδρικό πλαίσιο cylindrical shell
κυλιόμενες σκάλες moving stairways
κύμα wave
κυμαινόμενα φορτία fluctuating loads
κυματισμός ripple
κύρια principal
Κύρια Κατάταξη Principal Classification
κυρτή καμπυλότητα convex curvature
κωδικοποίηση codification
κωδωνοστάσιο bell tower
λειτουργία function
λειτουργία functioning
λειτουργία ανάληψης φορτίου load bearing function
λειτουργία διαχωρισμού separative action
λειτουργικό φορτίο operating load
λειτουργικότητα performance
λειτουργικότητα serciceability
λίθινη κατασκευή masonry structure
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ΤΕΕ-Τμήμα Τυποποίησης/Ευρετήριο όρων Ευρωκωδίκων (ελληνική σειρά) 16
Ελληνικός όρος Αγγλικός όρος
λόγος Poisson Poisson ratio
λόγος ανοίγματος span ratios
λόγος πληρότητας solidity ratio
λυγηρότητα slenderness
μαγνησίτης / ανθρακικό μαγνήσιο, τριμμένο magnesite, ground
μάζα ανά μονάδα όγκου unit mass
μακροχρόνια δράση long-term action
μαλακή ινοσανίδα softboard
μαύρο σώμα black body
με συνδέσεις συγκολλητές jointed together with adhesives
μέγεθος magnitude
μεγεθυντικό φαινόμενο magnification effect
μέγιστο επιτρεπόμενο φορτίο maximum permitted load
μέθοδος αξιοπιστίας πρώτης τάξης first order reliability method
μέθοδος αποτίμησης method of assesment
μέθοδος κατασκευής method of construction
μέθοδος μέτρησης της αδιάλειπτης ροής rainflow counting method
μέθοδος μέτρησης της δεξαμενής reservoir counting method
μέθοδος ολοκλήρωσης integration method
μέθοδος των επιμέρους συντελεστών partial factor method
μειωτικός παράγων reduction factor
μειωτικός συντελεστής reduction factor
μελέτη design
μελετητής designer
μεμονωμένη δράση single action
μεμονωμένος λόφος isolated hill
μερικός συντελεστής ασφαλείας partial safety factor
μέση απόκριση background response
μέση τιμή mean value
μέσο του ανοίγματος widspan
μεσοχρόνια δράση medium-term action
μετά την κατασκευή resultant emissivity
μεταβατική ζώνη transition zone
μεταβλητή variable
μεταβλητή δράση variable action
μεταβλητή κατάσταση transient situation
μεταβλητός transient
μεταβλητότητα variability
μετάδοση θερμότητας με συναγωγή convective heat transfer
μεταλλική καμινάδα με επένδυση από τοιχοποιία brick lined steel chimney
μετατόπιση displacement
μετατοπισμένο φορτίο drift load
μετατροπή conversion
μετατροπή transformation
μεταφορική ιδιοσυχνότητα translational natural frequency
μετένταση post-tensioning
μέτρα αποκατάστασης remedial measures
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ΤΕΕ-Τμήμα Τυποποίησης/Ευρετήριο όρων Ευρωκωδίκων (ελληνική σειρά) 17
Ελληνικός όρος Αγγλικός όρος
μέτρο δυσκαμψίας measure of rigidity
μέτρο ελαστικότητας modulus of elasticity
μέτρο ελαστικότητας Young's modulus
μέτρο ολίσθησης συνδέσμου slip modulus
μη αναστρέψιμος irreversible
μη αντηχητικός non resonant
μη σκληρυθέν σκυρόδεμα unhardened concrete
μη συμμετρική κατανομή non-symmetrical distribution
μη- φέροντα στοιχεία non-structural elements
μη-γραμμική non-linear
μη-γραμμική ανάλυση non-linear analysis
μη-καταστροφικός non-destructive
μήκος ανάπτυξης κυματισμού fetch upwind
μήκος συσσώρευσης drift length
μήκος συσχετίσεως correlation length
μήκος της επιφάνειας συσσώρευσης χιονιού length of snow drift
μηχανή κυλινδρισμού rolling engine
μηχάνημα machine
μηχάνημα machinery
μηχανική πυρασφάλειας fire safety engineering
μηχανικός σύνδεσμος mechanical fastener
μηχανογράφηση computation
μηχανοκίνητη γέφυρα mechanically-moveable bridge
μίγμα αδρανών για σκυρόδεμα aggregate for concrete crude
μικροδιόρθωση minor repair
μικτή επιφάνεια gross area
μικτό βάρος gross weight
μνημειώδη κτιριακά δομήματα monumental building structures
μονάδα επιφάνειας unit area
μονάδα -προς-μονάδα unit-by-unit
μοναδική δράση single action
μόνιμη δράση permanent action
μόνιμη κατάσταση persistent situation
μόνιμος persistent
μονοκλινής στέγη monopitch roof
μονόρριχτη στέγη monopitch roof
μοντέλο model
μοντέλο ανάλυσης analytical model
μοντέλο υπολογισμού calculation model
μόνωση insulation
μοριοσανίδες particle boards
μοριοσανίδες από πλανίσματα (στρώσεις οδοντωτώς
συγκολλημένες και προσανατολισμένες)
flakeboard, oriented strand board,
waferboard
μοριοσανίδες με συγκολλητικό τσιμεντοκονία, τσιμεντοσανίδες cement-bonded particleboard
μοριοσανίδες πολύ χαμηλής πυκνότητας, τεμαχιοσανίδες chipboard
μορφή form
μορφή mode

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

- - - Updated - - -

ΤΕΕ-Τμήμα Τυποποίησης/Ευρετήριο όρων Ευρωκωδίκων (ελληνική σειρά) 13
Ελληνικός όρος Αγγλικός όρος
καλώδιο ανάρτησης suspended cable
καλώδιο με νήμα stranded cable
καλωδιωτή γέφυρα cable stayed bridge
καμινάδα chimney
καμινάδα stack
καμινάδα από οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα reinforced concrete chimney
κάμπος lowland
καμπτική αντοχή bending resistance
καμπτικός flexural
καμπύλη υδρογονάνθρακα hydrocarbon curve
καμπύλο γείσο curved eave
κάμψη bending
κανόνας εφαρμογής application rule
κανόνας σχεδιασμού design rule
κανόνας της τέχνης workmanship
κανονική κατανομή normal distribution
κανονική πολυγωνική διατομή regular polygonal section
κανονικού βάρους σκυρόδεμα normal weight
κανονισμός regulation
κανονισμός standard
κανονισμός σχεδιασμού design rule
κανονιστικές αναφορές normative references
κασσιτερόχαλκος-ορείχαλκος bronze
κατά μήκος διάσταση alongwind dimension
κατά μήκος διεύθυνση alongwind direction
κατά μήκος δύναμη ανέμου longitundinal load
κατά μήκος επιτάχυνση alongwind acceleration
κατά μήκος μετατόπιση alongwind displacement
κατά μήκος ταλαντώσεως alongwind vibration
κατακόρυφη διεύθυνση vertical direction
κατάλογος schedule
κατανομή distribution
κατανομή lognormal lognormal distribution
κατανομή ακροτάτων τιμών extreme value distribution
κατανομή μάζας mass distribution
κατάντη κλίση downwind slope
κατάρρευση collapse
κατασκευαστικές λεπτομέρειες structural detailing
κατασκευαστική εργασία construction operation
κατασκευαστικό προϊόν construction product
κατασκευαστικός κανόνας detailing rule
κατασκευαστικός σχεδιασμός structural design
κατασκευή construction work
κατασκευή structure
κατασκευή εξ οπτολίνθου και λιθοδομής masonry structure
κατάσταση situation
κατάσταση μετά την πυρκαγιά post-fire situation
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ΤΕΕ-Τμήμα Τυποποίησης/Ευρετήριο όρων Ευρωκωδίκων (ελληνική σειρά) 14
Ελληνικός όρος Αγγλικός όρος
κατάσταση σχεδιασμού design situation
κατάσταση σχεδιασμού έναντι πυρκαγιάς fire design situation
καταστροφικά φαινόμενα hazards
κατάστρωμα deck
κατάστρωμα γέφυρας bridge deck
κατατάξεις classifications
κατατομή profile
κατεργασμένος σίδηρος iron, wrought
κατευθυντήρια οδηγία guideline
κατηγορία εδάφους terrain category
κατηγορίες τυπικής πυραντίστασης standard fire resistance rating
κατοικία dwelling
κατοικία dwelling house
κάτοψη plan
κατώτερος inferior
κείμενο αναφοράς reference document
κείμενο καθοδήγησης guidance document
Κείμενο Κρατικής Εφαρμογής National Application Document
(NAD)
κεκλιμένη στέγη pitched roof
κεκλιμένος inclined
κέλυφος shell
κενά voids
κέντρο βάρους centre of gravity
κιγκλίδωμα hand rail
κίνδυνοι hazards
κίνδυνοι hazards
κινηματικό ιξώδες kinematic viscosity
κινητό φορτίο traffic load
κλάση class
κλασσικός καλπασμός classical galloping
κλίμακα scale
κλιμακοστάσιο stair
κλιματολογική περιοχή climatic region
κλίση inclination
κλίση pitch
κλίση slope
κλίση ανάντη upwind slope
κλίση στέγης pitch angle
κλίση της στέγης pitch of roof
κοινοί όροι common terms
κόκκος granule
κομβικό σημείο node point
κόμβος node
κονίαμα mortar
κονιορτοποιημένος (αναδευμένος, αναταραγμένος) shaken down
κόπωση fatigue
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ΤΕΕ-Τμήμα Τυποποίησης/Ευρετήριο όρων Ευρωκωδίκων (ελληνική σειρά) 15
Ελληνικός όρος Αγγλικός όρος
κόπωση fatigue loading
κορμός web
κορυφή crest
κορυφή υποστυλώματος column head
κορφιάς ridge
κορωνίδα apex
κράμα αλουμινίου aluminium alloy
κρεμαστή γέφυρα arch suspension bridge
κρεμαστή γέφυρα cable supported bridge
κρεμαστή γέφυρα suspension bridge
κρεμαστή δεξαμενή suspended tank
κρίσιμη μονάδα critical unit
κρίσιμος critical
κριτήρια criteria
κρούση impact
κτίρια το ένα πίσω από το άλλο buildings in tandem
κτιριακό έργο building work
κτίριο building
κτίριο building structure
κτίριο κατοικίας dwelling house
κτίριο μεγάλου ύψους high-rise building
κτίριο ορθογωνικής κάτοψης rectangular plan building
κτιριοδομικός κανονισμός building code
κυκλικός κύλινδρος circular cylinder
κύκλος τάσεως stress cycle
κύκλος φόρτισης stress cycle
κυκλοφοριακά φορτία traffic load
κύκλωμα διανομής distribution conduit
κυλινδρικό κέλυφος cylindrical shell
κυλινδρικό πλαίσιο cylindrical shell
κυλιόμενες σκάλες moving stairways
κύμα wave
κυμαινόμενα φορτία fluctuating loads
κυματισμός ripple
κύρια principal
Κύρια Κατάταξη Principal Classification
κυρτή καμπυλότητα convex curvature
κωδικοποίηση codification
κωδωνοστάσιο bell tower
λειτουργία function
λειτουργία functioning
λειτουργία ανάληψης φορτίου load bearing function
λειτουργία διαχωρισμού separative action
λειτουργικό φορτίο operating load
λειτουργικότητα performance
λειτουργικότητα serciceability
λίθινη κατασκευή masonry structure
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## seismic

ΤΕΕ-Τμήμα Τυποποίησης/Ευρετήριο όρων Ευρωκωδίκων (ελληνική σειρά) 13
Ελληνικός όρος Αγγλικός όρος
καλώδιο ανάρτησης suspended cable
καλώδιο με νήμα stranded cable
καλωδιωτή γέφυρα cable stayed bridge
καμινάδα chimney
καμινάδα stack
καμινάδα από οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα reinforced concrete chimney
κάμπος lowland
καμπτική αντοχή bending resistance
καμπτικός flexural
καμπύλη υδρογονάνθρακα hydrocarbon curve
καμπύλο γείσο curved eave
κάμψη bending
κανόνας εφαρμογής application rule
κανόνας σχεδιασμού design rule
κανόνας της τέχνης workmanship
κανονική κατανομή normal distribution
κανονική πολυγωνική διατομή regular polygonal section
κανονικού βάρους σκυρόδεμα normal weight
κανονισμός regulation
κανονισμός standard
κανονισμός σχεδιασμού design rule
κανονιστικές αναφορές normative references
κασσιτερόχαλκος-ορείχαλκος bronze
κατά μήκος διάσταση alongwind dimension
κατά μήκος διεύθυνση alongwind direction
κατά μήκος δύναμη ανέμου longitundinal load
κατά μήκος επιτάχυνση alongwind acceleration
κατά μήκος μετατόπιση alongwind displacement
κατά μήκος ταλαντώσεως alongwind vibration
κατακόρυφη διεύθυνση vertical direction
κατάλογος schedule
κατανομή distribution
κατανομή lognormal lognormal distribution
κατανομή ακροτάτων τιμών extreme value distribution
κατανομή μάζας mass distribution
κατάντη κλίση downwind slope
κατάρρευση collapse
κατασκευαστικές λεπτομέρειες structural detailing
κατασκευαστική εργασία construction operation
κατασκευαστικό προϊόν construction product
κατασκευαστικός κανόνας detailing rule
κατασκευαστικός σχεδιασμός structural design
κατασκευή construction work
κατασκευή structure
κατασκευή εξ οπτολίνθου και λιθοδομής masonry structure
κατάσταση situation
κατάσταση μετά την πυρκαγιά post-fire situation
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ΤΕΕ-Τμήμα Τυποποίησης/Ευρετήριο όρων Ευρωκωδίκων (ελληνική σειρά) 14
Ελληνικός όρος Αγγλικός όρος
κατάσταση σχεδιασμού design situation
κατάσταση σχεδιασμού έναντι πυρκαγιάς fire design situation
καταστροφικά φαινόμενα hazards
κατάστρωμα deck
κατάστρωμα γέφυρας bridge deck
κατατάξεις classifications
κατατομή profile
κατεργασμένος σίδηρος iron, wrought
κατευθυντήρια οδηγία guideline
κατηγορία εδάφους terrain category
κατηγορίες τυπικής πυραντίστασης standard fire resistance rating
κατοικία dwelling
κατοικία dwelling house
κάτοψη plan
κατώτερος inferior
κείμενο αναφοράς reference document
κείμενο καθοδήγησης guidance document
Κείμενο Κρατικής Εφαρμογής National Application Document
(NAD)
κεκλιμένη στέγη pitched roof
κεκλιμένος inclined
κέλυφος shell
κενά voids
κέντρο βάρους centre of gravity
κιγκλίδωμα hand rail
κίνδυνοι hazards
κίνδυνοι hazards
κινηματικό ιξώδες kinematic viscosity
κινητό φορτίο traffic load
κλάση class
κλασσικός καλπασμός classical galloping
κλίμακα scale
κλιμακοστάσιο stair
κλιματολογική περιοχή climatic region
κλίση inclination
κλίση pitch
κλίση slope
κλίση ανάντη upwind slope
κλίση στέγης pitch angle
κλίση της στέγης pitch of roof
κοινοί όροι common terms
κόκκος granule
κομβικό σημείο node point
κόμβος node
κονίαμα mortar
κονιορτοποιημένος (αναδευμένος, αναταραγμένος) shaken down
κόπωση fatigue
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

- - - Updated - - -

- - - Updated - - -

ΤΕΕ-Τμήμα Τυποποίησης/Ευρετήριο όρων Ευρωκωδίκων (ελληνική σειρά) 15
Ελληνικός όρος Αγγλικός όρος
κόπωση fatigue loading
κορμός web
κορυφή crest
κορυφή υποστυλώματος column head
κορφιάς ridge
κορωνίδα apex
κράμα αλουμινίου aluminium alloy
κρεμαστή γέφυρα arch suspension bridge
κρεμαστή γέφυρα cable supported bridge
κρεμαστή γέφυρα suspension bridge
κρεμαστή δεξαμενή suspended tank
κρίσιμη μονάδα critical unit
κρίσιμος critical
κριτήρια criteria
κρούση impact
κτίρια το ένα πίσω από το άλλο buildings in tandem
κτιριακό έργο building work
κτίριο building
κτίριο building structure
κτίριο κατοικίας dwelling house
κτίριο μεγάλου ύψους high-rise building
κτίριο ορθογωνικής κάτοψης rectangular plan building
κτιριοδομικός κανονισμός building code
κυκλικός κύλινδρος circular cylinder
κύκλος τάσεως stress cycle
κύκλος φόρτισης stress cycle
κυκλοφοριακά φορτία traffic load
κύκλωμα διανομής distribution conduit
κυλινδρικό κέλυφος cylindrical shell
κυλινδρικό πλαίσιο cylindrical shell
κυλιόμενες σκάλες moving stairways
κύμα wave
κυμαινόμενα φορτία fluctuating loads
κυματισμός ripple
κύρια principal
Κύρια Κατάταξη Principal Classification
κυρτή καμπυλότητα convex curvature
κωδικοποίηση codification
κωδωνοστάσιο bell tower
λειτουργία function
λειτουργία functioning
λειτουργία ανάληψης φορτίου load bearing function
λειτουργία διαχωρισμού separative action
λειτουργικό φορτίο operating load
λειτουργικότητα performance
λειτουργικότητα serciceability
λίθινη κατασκευή masonry structure
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ΤΕΕ-Τμήμα Τυποποίησης/Ευρετήριο όρων Ευρωκωδίκων (ελληνική σειρά) 16
Ελληνικός όρος Αγγλικός όρος
λόγος Poisson Poisson ratio
λόγος ανοίγματος span ratios
λόγος πληρότητας solidity ratio
λυγηρότητα slenderness
μαγνησίτης / ανθρακικό μαγνήσιο, τριμμένο magnesite, ground
μάζα ανά μονάδα όγκου unit mass
μακροχρόνια δράση long-term action
μαλακή ινοσανίδα softboard
μαύρο σώμα black body
με συνδέσεις συγκολλητές jointed together with adhesives
μέγεθος magnitude
μεγεθυντικό φαινόμενο magnification effect
μέγιστο επιτρεπόμενο φορτίο maximum permitted load
μέθοδος αξιοπιστίας πρώτης τάξης first order reliability method
μέθοδος αποτίμησης method of assesment
μέθοδος κατασκευής method of construction
μέθοδος μέτρησης της αδιάλειπτης ροής rainflow counting method
μέθοδος μέτρησης της δεξαμενής reservoir counting method
μέθοδος ολοκλήρωσης integration method
μέθοδος των επιμέρους συντελεστών partial factor method
μειωτικός παράγων reduction factor
μειωτικός συντελεστής reduction factor
μελέτη design
μελετητής designer
μεμονωμένη δράση single action
μεμονωμένος λόφος isolated hill
μερικός συντελεστής ασφαλείας partial safety factor
μέση απόκριση background response
μέση τιμή mean value
μέσο του ανοίγματος widspan
μεσοχρόνια δράση medium-term action
μετά την κατασκευή resultant emissivity
μεταβατική ζώνη transition zone
μεταβλητή variable
μεταβλητή δράση variable action
μεταβλητή κατάσταση transient situation
μεταβλητός transient
μεταβλητότητα variability
μετάδοση θερμότητας με συναγωγή convective heat transfer
μεταλλική καμινάδα με επένδυση από τοιχοποιία brick lined steel chimney
μετατόπιση displacement
μετατοπισμένο φορτίο drift load
μετατροπή conversion
μετατροπή transformation
μεταφορική ιδιοσυχνότητα translational natural frequency
μετένταση post-tensioning
μέτρα αποκατάστασης remedial measures
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

- - - Updated - - -

ΤΕΕ-Τμήμα Τυποποίησης/Ευρετήριο όρων Ευρωκωδίκων (ελληνική σειρά) 17
Ελληνικός όρος Αγγλικός όρος
μέτρο δυσκαμψίας measure of rigidity
μέτρο ελαστικότητας modulus of elasticity
μέτρο ελαστικότητας Young's modulus
μέτρο ολίσθησης συνδέσμου slip modulus
μη αναστρέψιμος irreversible
μη αντηχητικός non resonant
μη σκληρυθέν σκυρόδεμα unhardened concrete
μη συμμετρική κατανομή non-symmetrical distribution
μη- φέροντα στοιχεία non-structural elements
μη-γραμμική non-linear
μη-γραμμική ανάλυση non-linear analysis
μη-καταστροφικός non-destructive
μήκος ανάπτυξης κυματισμού fetch upwind
μήκος συσσώρευσης drift length
μήκος συσχετίσεως correlation length
μήκος της επιφάνειας συσσώρευσης χιονιού length of snow drift
μηχανή κυλινδρισμού rolling engine
μηχάνημα machine
μηχάνημα machinery
μηχανική πυρασφάλειας fire safety engineering
μηχανικός σύνδεσμος mechanical fastener
μηχανογράφηση computation
μηχανοκίνητη γέφυρα mechanically-moveable bridge
μίγμα αδρανών για σκυρόδεμα aggregate for concrete crude
μικροδιόρθωση minor repair
μικτή επιφάνεια gross area
μικτό βάρος gross weight
μνημειώδη κτιριακά δομήματα monumental building structures
μονάδα επιφάνειας unit area
μονάδα -προς-μονάδα unit-by-unit
μοναδική δράση single action
μόνιμη δράση permanent action
μόνιμη κατάσταση persistent situation
μόνιμος persistent
μονοκλινής στέγη monopitch roof
μονόρριχτη στέγη monopitch roof
μοντέλο model
μοντέλο ανάλυσης analytical model
μοντέλο υπολογισμού calculation model
μόνωση insulation
μοριοσανίδες particle boards
μοριοσανίδες από πλανίσματα (στρώσεις οδοντωτώς
συγκολλημένες και προσανατολισμένες)
flakeboard, oriented strand board,
waferboard
μοριοσανίδες με συγκολλητικό τσιμεντοκονία, τσιμεντοσανίδες cement-bonded particleboard
μοριοσανίδες πολύ χαμηλής πυκνότητας, τεμαχιοσανίδες chipboard
μορφή form
μορφή mode

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

- - - Updated - - -

ΤΕΕ-Τμήμα Τυποποίησης/Ευρετήριο όρων Ευρωκωδίκων (ελληνική σειρά) 13
Ελληνικός όρος Αγγλικός όρος
καλώδιο ανάρτησης suspended cable
καλώδιο με νήμα stranded cable
καλωδιωτή γέφυρα cable stayed bridge
καμινάδα chimney
καμινάδα stack
καμινάδα από οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα reinforced concrete chimney
κάμπος lowland
καμπτική αντοχή bending resistance
καμπτικός flexural
καμπύλη υδρογονάνθρακα hydrocarbon curve
καμπύλο γείσο curved eave
κάμψη bending
κανόνας εφαρμογής application rule
κανόνας σχεδιασμού design rule
κανόνας της τέχνης workmanship
κανονική κατανομή normal distribution
κανονική πολυγωνική διατομή regular polygonal section
κανονικού βάρους σκυρόδεμα normal weight
κανονισμός regulation
κανονισμός standard
κανονισμός σχεδιασμού design rule
κανονιστικές αναφορές normative references
κασσιτερόχαλκος-ορείχαλκος bronze
κατά μήκος διάσταση alongwind dimension
κατά μήκος διεύθυνση alongwind direction
κατά μήκος δύναμη ανέμου longitundinal load
κατά μήκος επιτάχυνση alongwind acceleration
κατά μήκος μετατόπιση alongwind displacement
κατά μήκος ταλαντώσεως alongwind vibration
κατακόρυφη διεύθυνση vertical direction
κατάλογος schedule
κατανομή distribution
κατανομή lognormal lognormal distribution
κατανομή ακροτάτων τιμών extreme value distribution
κατανομή μάζας mass distribution
κατάντη κλίση downwind slope
κατάρρευση collapse
κατασκευαστικές λεπτομέρειες structural detailing
κατασκευαστική εργασία construction operation
κατασκευαστικό προϊόν construction product
κατασκευαστικός κανόνας detailing rule
κατασκευαστικός σχεδιασμός structural design
κατασκευή construction work
κατασκευή structure
κατασκευή εξ οπτολίνθου και λιθοδομής masonry structure
κατάσταση situation
κατάσταση μετά την πυρκαγιά post-fire situation
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ΤΕΕ-Τμήμα Τυποποίησης/Ευρετήριο όρων Ευρωκωδίκων (ελληνική σειρά) 14
Ελληνικός όρος Αγγλικός όρος
κατάσταση σχεδιασμού design situation
κατάσταση σχεδιασμού έναντι πυρκαγιάς fire design situation
καταστροφικά φαινόμενα hazards
κατάστρωμα deck
κατάστρωμα γέφυρας bridge deck
κατατάξεις classifications
κατατομή profile
κατεργασμένος σίδηρος iron, wrought
κατευθυντήρια οδηγία guideline
κατηγορία εδάφους terrain category
κατηγορίες τυπικής πυραντίστασης standard fire resistance rating
κατοικία dwelling
κατοικία dwelling house
κάτοψη plan
κατώτερος inferior
κείμενο αναφοράς reference document
κείμενο καθοδήγησης guidance document
Κείμενο Κρατικής Εφαρμογής National Application Document
(NAD)
κεκλιμένη στέγη pitched roof
κεκλιμένος inclined
κέλυφος shell
κενά voids
κέντρο βάρους centre of gravity
κιγκλίδωμα hand rail
κίνδυνοι hazards
κίνδυνοι hazards
κινηματικό ιξώδες kinematic viscosity
κινητό φορτίο traffic load
κλάση class
κλασσικός καλπασμός classical galloping
κλίμακα scale
κλιμακοστάσιο stair
κλιματολογική περιοχή climatic region
κλίση inclination
κλίση pitch
κλίση slope
κλίση ανάντη upwind slope
κλίση στέγης pitch angle
κλίση της στέγης pitch of roof
κοινοί όροι common terms
κόκκος granule
κομβικό σημείο node point
κόμβος node
κονίαμα mortar
κονιορτοποιημένος (αναδευμένος, αναταραγμένος) shaken down
κόπωση fatigue
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ΤΕΕ-Τμήμα Τυποποίησης/Ευρετήριο όρων Ευρωκωδίκων (ελληνική σειρά) 15
Ελληνικός όρος Αγγλικός όρος
κόπωση fatigue loading
κορμός web
κορυφή crest
κορυφή υποστυλώματος column head
κορφιάς ridge
κορωνίδα apex
κράμα αλουμινίου aluminium alloy
κρεμαστή γέφυρα arch suspension bridge
κρεμαστή γέφυρα cable supported bridge
κρεμαστή γέφυρα suspension bridge
κρεμαστή δεξαμενή suspended tank
κρίσιμη μονάδα critical unit
κρίσιμος critical
κριτήρια criteria
κρούση impact
κτίρια το ένα πίσω από το άλλο buildings in tandem
κτιριακό έργο building work
κτίριο building
κτίριο building structure
κτίριο κατοικίας dwelling house
κτίριο μεγάλου ύψους high-rise building
κτίριο ορθογωνικής κάτοψης rectangular plan building
κτιριοδομικός κανονισμός building code
κυκλικός κύλινδρος circular cylinder
κύκλος τάσεως stress cycle
κύκλος φόρτισης stress cycle
κυκλοφοριακά φορτία traffic load
κύκλωμα διανομής distribution conduit
κυλινδρικό κέλυφος cylindrical shell
κυλινδρικό πλαίσιο cylindrical shell
κυλιόμενες σκάλες moving stairways
κύμα wave
κυμαινόμενα φορτία fluctuating loads
κυματισμός ripple
κύρια principal
Κύρια Κατάταξη Principal Classification
κυρτή καμπυλότητα convex curvature
κωδικοποίηση codification
κωδωνοστάσιο bell tower
λειτουργία function
λειτουργία functioning
λειτουργία ανάληψης φορτίου load bearing function
λειτουργία διαχωρισμού separative action
λειτουργικό φορτίο operating load
λειτουργικότητα performance
λειτουργικότητα serciceability
λίθινη κατασκευή masonry structure
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

- - - Updated - - -

----------


## seismic

ΤΕΕ-Τμήμα Τυποποίησης/Ευρετήριο όρων Ευρωκωδίκων (ελληνική σειρά) 13
Ελληνικός όρος Αγγλικός όρος
καλώδιο ανάρτησης suspended cable
καλώδιο με νήμα stranded cable
καλωδιωτή γέφυρα cable stayed bridge
καμινάδα chimney
καμινάδα stack
καμινάδα από οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα reinforced concrete chimney
κάμπος lowland
καμπτική αντοχή bending resistance
καμπτικός flexural
καμπύλη υδρογονάνθρακα hydrocarbon curve
καμπύλο γείσο curved eave
κάμψη bending
κανόνας εφαρμογής application rule
κανόνας σχεδιασμού design rule
κανόνας της τέχνης workmanship
κανονική κατανομή normal distribution
κανονική πολυγωνική διατομή regular polygonal section
κανονικού βάρους σκυρόδεμα normal weight
κανονισμός regulation
κανονισμός standard
κανονισμός σχεδιασμού design rule
κανονιστικές αναφορές normative references
κασσιτερόχαλκος-ορείχαλκος bronze
κατά μήκος διάσταση alongwind dimension
κατά μήκος διεύθυνση alongwind direction
κατά μήκος δύναμη ανέμου longitundinal load
κατά μήκος επιτάχυνση alongwind acceleration
κατά μήκος μετατόπιση alongwind displacement
κατά μήκος ταλαντώσεως alongwind vibration
κατακόρυφη διεύθυνση vertical direction
κατάλογος schedule
κατανομή distribution
κατανομή lognormal lognormal distribution
κατανομή ακροτάτων τιμών extreme value distribution
κατανομή μάζας mass distribution
κατάντη κλίση downwind slope
κατάρρευση collapse
κατασκευαστικές λεπτομέρειες structural detailing
κατασκευαστική εργασία construction operation
κατασκευαστικό προϊόν construction product
κατασκευαστικός κανόνας detailing rule
κατασκευαστικός σχεδιασμός structural design
κατασκευή construction work
κατασκευή structure
κατασκευή εξ οπτολίνθου και λιθοδομής masonry structure
κατάσταση situation
κατάσταση μετά την πυρκαγιά post-fire situation
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

- - - Updated - - -

ΤΕΕ-Τμήμα Τυποποίησης/Ευρετήριο όρων Ευρωκωδίκων (ελληνική σειρά) 14
Ελληνικός όρος Αγγλικός όρος
κατάσταση σχεδιασμού design situation
κατάσταση σχεδιασμού έναντι πυρκαγιάς fire design situation
καταστροφικά φαινόμενα hazards
κατάστρωμα deck
κατάστρωμα γέφυρας bridge deck
κατατάξεις classifications
κατατομή profile
κατεργασμένος σίδηρος iron, wrought
κατευθυντήρια οδηγία guideline
κατηγορία εδάφους terrain category
κατηγορίες τυπικής πυραντίστασης standard fire resistance rating
κατοικία dwelling
κατοικία dwelling house
κάτοψη plan
κατώτερος inferior
κείμενο αναφοράς reference document
κείμενο καθοδήγησης guidance document
Κείμενο Κρατικής Εφαρμογής National Application Document
(NAD)
κεκλιμένη στέγη pitched roof
κεκλιμένος inclined
κέλυφος shell
κενά voids
κέντρο βάρους centre of gravity
κιγκλίδωμα hand rail
κίνδυνοι hazards
κίνδυνοι hazards
κινηματικό ιξώδες kinematic viscosity
κινητό φορτίο traffic load
κλάση class
κλασσικός καλπασμός classical galloping
κλίμακα scale
κλιμακοστάσιο stair
κλιματολογική περιοχή climatic region
κλίση inclination
κλίση pitch
κλίση slope
κλίση ανάντη upwind slope
κλίση στέγης pitch angle
κλίση της στέγης pitch of roof
κοινοί όροι common terms
κόκκος granule
κομβικό σημείο node point
κόμβος node
κονίαμα mortar
κονιορτοποιημένος (αναδευμένος, αναταραγμένος) shaken down
κόπωση fatigue
ΤΕΕ-Τμήμα Τυποποίησης/Ευρετήριο όρων Ευρωκωδίκων (ελληνική σειρά) 15
Ελληνικός όρος Αγγλικός όρος
κόπωση fatigue loading
κορμός web
κορυφή crest
κορυφή υποστυλώματος column head
κορφιάς ridge
κορωνίδα apex
κράμα αλουμινίου aluminium alloy
κρεμαστή γέφυρα arch suspension bridge
κρεμαστή γέφυρα cable supported bridge
κρεμαστή γέφυρα suspension bridge
κρεμαστή δεξαμενή suspended tank
κρίσιμη μονάδα critical unit
κρίσιμος critical
κριτήρια criteria
κρούση impact
κτίρια το ένα πίσω από το άλλο buildings in tandem
κτιριακό έργο building work
κτίριο building
κτίριο building structure
κτίριο κατοικίας dwelling house
κτίριο μεγάλου ύψους high-rise building
κτίριο ορθογωνικής κάτοψης rectangular plan building
κτιριοδομικός κανονισμός building code
κυκλικός κύλινδρος circular cylinder
κύκλος τάσεως stress cycle
κύκλος φόρτισης stress cycle
κυκλοφοριακά φορτία traffic load
κύκλωμα διανομής distribution conduit
κυλινδρικό κέλυφος cylindrical shell
κυλινδρικό πλαίσιο cylindrical shell
κυλιόμενες σκάλες moving stairways
κύμα wave
κυμαινόμενα φορτία fluctuating loads
κυματισμός ripple
κύρια principal
Κύρια Κατάταξη Principal Classification
κυρτή καμπυλότητα convex curvature
κωδικοποίηση codification
κωδωνοστάσιο bell tower
λειτουργία function
λειτουργία functioning
λειτουργία ανάληψης φορτίου load bearing function
λειτουργία διαχωρισμού separative action
λειτουργικό φορτίο operating load
λειτουργικότητα performance
λειτουργικότητα serciceability
λίθινη κατασκευή masonry structure
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ΤΕΕ-Τμήμα Τυποποίησης/Ευρετήριο όρων Ευρωκωδίκων (ελληνική σειρά) 16
Ελληνικός όρος Αγγλικός όρος
λόγος Poisson Poisson ratio
λόγος ανοίγματος span ratios
λόγος πληρότητας solidity ratio
λυγηρότητα slenderness
μαγνησίτης / ανθρακικό μαγνήσιο, τριμμένο magnesite, ground
μάζα ανά μονάδα όγκου unit mass
μακροχρόνια δράση long-term action
μαλακή ινοσανίδα softboard
μαύρο σώμα black body
με συνδέσεις συγκολλητές jointed together with adhesives
μέγεθος magnitude
μεγεθυντικό φαινόμενο magnification effect
μέγιστο επιτρεπόμενο φορτίο maximum permitted load
μέθοδος αξιοπιστίας πρώτης τάξης first order reliability method
μέθοδος αποτίμησης method of assesment
μέθοδος κατασκευής method of construction
μέθοδος μέτρησης της αδιάλειπτης ροής rainflow counting method
μέθοδος μέτρησης της δεξαμενής reservoir counting method
μέθοδος ολοκλήρωσης integration method
μέθοδος των επιμέρους συντελεστών partial factor method
μειωτικός παράγων reduction factor
μειωτικός συντελεστής reduction factor
μελέτη design
μελετητής designer
μεμονωμένη δράση single action
μεμονωμένος λόφος isolated hill
μερικός συντελεστής ασφαλείας partial safety factor
μέση απόκριση background response
μέση τιμή mean value
μέσο του ανοίγματος widspan
μεσοχρόνια δράση medium-term action
μετά την κατασκευή resultant emissivity
μεταβατική ζώνη transition zone
μεταβλητή variable
μεταβλητή δράση variable action
μεταβλητή κατάσταση transient situation
μεταβλητός transient
μεταβλητότητα variability
μετάδοση θερμότητας με συναγωγή convective heat transfer
μεταλλική καμινάδα με επένδυση από τοιχοποιία brick lined steel chimney
μετατόπιση displacement
μετατοπισμένο φορτίο drift load
μετατροπή conversion
μετατροπή transformation
μεταφορική ιδιοσυχνότητα translational natural frequency
μετένταση post-tensioning
μέτρα αποκατάστασης remedial measures
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

- - - Updated - - -

- - - Updated - - -

ΤΕΕ-Τμήμα Τυποποίησης/Ευρετήριο όρων Ευρωκωδίκων (ελληνική σειρά) 13
Ελληνικός όρος Αγγλικός όρος
καλώδιο ανάρτησης suspended cable
καλώδιο με νήμα stranded cable
καλωδιωτή γέφυρα cable stayed bridge
καμινάδα chimney
καμινάδα stack
καμινάδα από οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα reinforced concrete chimney
κάμπος lowland
καμπτική αντοχή bending resistance
καμπτικός flexural
καμπύλη υδρογονάνθρακα hydrocarbon curve
καμπύλο γείσο curved eave
κάμψη bending
κανόνας εφαρμογής application rule
κανόνας σχεδιασμού design rule
κανόνας της τέχνης workmanship
κανονική κατανομή normal distribution
κανονική πολυγωνική διατομή regular polygonal section
κανονικού βάρους σκυρόδεμα normal weight
κανονισμός regulation
κανονισμός standard
κανονισμός σχεδιασμού design rule
κανονιστικές αναφορές normative references
κασσιτερόχαλκος-ορείχαλκος bronze
κατά μήκος διάσταση alongwind dimension
κατά μήκος διεύθυνση alongwind direction
κατά μήκος δύναμη ανέμου longitundinal load
κατά μήκος επιτάχυνση alongwind acceleration
κατά μήκος μετατόπιση alongwind displacement
κατά μήκος ταλαντώσεως alongwind vibration
κατακόρυφη διεύθυνση vertical direction
κατάλογος schedule
κατανομή distribution
κατανομή lognormal lognormal distribution
κατανομή ακροτάτων τιμών extreme value distribution
κατανομή μάζας mass distribution
κατάντη κλίση downwind slope
κατάρρευση collapse
κατασκευαστικές λεπτομέρειες structural detailing
κατασκευαστική εργασία construction operation
κατασκευαστικό προϊόν construction product
κατασκευαστικός κανόνας detailing rule
κατασκευαστικός σχεδιασμός structural design
κατασκευή construction work
κατασκευή structure
κατασκευή εξ οπτολίνθου και λιθοδομής masonry structure
κατάσταση situation
κατάσταση μετά την πυρκαγιά post-fire situation
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

- - - Updated - - -

- - - Updated - - -

ΤΕΕ-Τμήμα Τυποποίησης/Ευρετήριο όρων Ευρωκωδίκων (ελληνική σειρά) 14
Ελληνικός όρος Αγγλικός όρος
κατάσταση σχεδιασμού design situation
κατάσταση σχεδιασμού έναντι πυρκαγιάς fire design situation
καταστροφικά φαινόμενα hazards
κατάστρωμα deck
κατάστρωμα γέφυρας bridge deck
κατατάξεις classifications
κατατομή profile
κατεργασμένος σίδηρος iron, wrought
κατευθυντήρια οδηγία guideline
κατηγορία εδάφους terrain category
κατηγορίες τυπικής πυραντίστασης standard fire resistance rating
κατοικία dwelling
κατοικία dwelling house
κάτοψη plan
κατώτερος inferior
κείμενο αναφοράς reference document
κείμενο καθοδήγησης guidance document
Κείμενο Κρατικής Εφαρμογής National Application Document
(NAD)
κεκλιμένη στέγη pitched roof
κεκλιμένος inclined
κέλυφος shell
κενά voids
κέντρο βάρους centre of gravity
κιγκλίδωμα hand rail
κίνδυνοι hazards
κίνδυνοι hazards
κινηματικό ιξώδες kinematic viscosity
κινητό φορτίο traffic load
κλάση class
κλασσικός καλπασμός classical galloping
κλίμακα scale
κλιμακοστάσιο stair
κλιματολογική περιοχή climatic region
κλίση inclination
κλίση pitch
κλίση slope
κλίση ανάντη upwind slope
κλίση στέγης pitch angle
κλίση της στέγης pitch of roof
κοινοί όροι common terms
κόκκος granule
κομβικό σημείο node point
κόμβος node
κονίαμα mortar
κονιορτοποιημένος (αναδευμένος, αναταραγμένος) shaken down
κόπωση fatigue
ΤΕΕ-Τμήμα Τυποποίησης/Ευρετήριο όρων Ευρωκωδίκων (ελληνική σειρά) 15
Ελληνικός όρος Αγγλικός όρος
κόπωση fatigue loading
κορμός web
κορυφή crest
κορυφή υποστυλώματος column head
κορφιάς ridge
κορωνίδα apex
κράμα αλουμινίου aluminium alloy
κρεμαστή γέφυρα arch suspension bridge
κρεμαστή γέφυρα cable supported bridge
κρεμαστή γέφυρα suspension bridge
κρεμαστή δεξαμενή suspended tank
κρίσιμη μονάδα critical unit
κρίσιμος critical
κριτήρια criteria
κρούση impact
κτίρια το ένα πίσω από το άλλο buildings in tandem
κτιριακό έργο building work
κτίριο building
κτίριο building structure
κτίριο κατοικίας dwelling house
κτίριο μεγάλου ύψους high-rise building
κτίριο ορθογωνικής κάτοψης rectangular plan building
κτιριοδομικός κανονισμός building code
κυκλικός κύλινδρος circular cylinder
κύκλος τάσεως stress cycle
κύκλος φόρτισης stress cycle
κυκλοφοριακά φορτία traffic load
κύκλωμα διανομής distribution conduit
κυλινδρικό κέλυφος cylindrical shell
κυλινδρικό πλαίσιο cylindrical shell
κυλιόμενες σκάλες moving stairways
κύμα wave
κυμαινόμενα φορτία fluctuating loads
κυματισμός ripple
κύρια principal
Κύρια Κατάταξη Principal Classification
κυρτή καμπυλότητα convex curvature
κωδικοποίηση codification
κωδωνοστάσιο bell tower
λειτουργία function
λειτουργία functioning
λειτουργία ανάληψης φορτίου load bearing function
λειτουργία διαχωρισμού separative action
λειτουργικό φορτίο operating load
λειτουργικότητα performance
λειτουργικότητα serciceability
λίθινη κατασκευή masonry structure
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## seismic

ΤΕΕ-Τμήμα Τυποποίησης/Ευρετήριο όρων Ευρωκωδίκων (ελληνική σειρά) 13
Ελληνικός όρος Αγγλικός όρος
καλώδιο ανάρτησης suspended cable
καλώδιο με νήμα stranded cable
καλωδιωτή γέφυρα cable stayed bridge
καμινάδα chimney
καμινάδα stack
καμινάδα από οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα reinforced concrete chimney
κάμπος lowland
καμπτική αντοχή bending resistance
καμπτικός flexural
καμπύλη υδρογονάνθρακα hydrocarbon curve
καμπύλο γείσο curved eave
κάμψη bending
κανόνας εφαρμογής application rule
κανόνας σχεδιασμού design rule
κανόνας της τέχνης workmanship
κανονική κατανομή normal distribution
κανονική πολυγωνική διατομή regular polygonal section
κανονικού βάρους σκυρόδεμα normal weight
κανονισμός regulation
κανονισμός standard
κανονισμός σχεδιασμού design rule
κανονιστικές αναφορές normative references
κασσιτερόχαλκος-ορείχαλκος bronze
κατά μήκος διάσταση alongwind dimension
κατά μήκος διεύθυνση alongwind direction
κατά μήκος δύναμη ανέμου longitundinal load
κατά μήκος επιτάχυνση alongwind acceleration
κατά μήκος μετατόπιση alongwind displacement
κατά μήκος ταλαντώσεως alongwind vibration
κατακόρυφη διεύθυνση vertical direction
κατάλογος schedule
κατανομή distribution
κατανομή lognormal lognormal distribution
κατανομή ακροτάτων τιμών extreme value distribution
κατανομή μάζας mass distribution
κατάντη κλίση downwind slope
κατάρρευση collapse
κατασκευαστικές λεπτομέρειες structural detailing
κατασκευαστική εργασία construction operation
κατασκευαστικό προϊόν construction product
κατασκευαστικός κανόνας detailing rule
κατασκευαστικός σχεδιασμός structural design
κατασκευή construction work
κατασκευή structure
κατασκευή εξ οπτολίνθου και λιθοδομής masonry structure
κατάσταση situation
κατάσταση μετά την πυρκαγιά post-fire situation
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

- - - Updated - - -

- - - Updated - - -


ΤΕΕ-Τμήμα Τυποποίησης/Ευρετήριο όρων Ευρωκωδίκων (ελληνική σειρά) 14
Ελληνικός όρος Αγγλικός όρος
κατάσταση σχεδιασμού design situation
κατάσταση σχεδιασμού έναντι πυρκαγιάς fire design situation
καταστροφικά φαινόμενα hazards
κατάστρωμα deck
κατάστρωμα γέφυρας bridge deck
κατατάξεις classifications
κατατομή profile
κατεργασμένος σίδηρος iron, wrought
κατευθυντήρια οδηγία guideline
κατηγορία εδάφους terrain category
κατηγορίες τυπικής πυραντίστασης standard fire resistance rating
κατοικία dwelling
κατοικία dwelling house
κάτοψη plan
κατώτερος inferior
κείμενο αναφοράς reference document
κείμενο καθοδήγησης guidance document
Κείμενο Κρατικής Εφαρμογής National Application Document
(NAD)
κεκλιμένη στέγη pitched roof
κεκλιμένος inclined
κέλυφος shell
κενά voids
κέντρο βάρους centre of gravity
κιγκλίδωμα hand rail
κίνδυνοι hazards
κίνδυνοι hazards
κινηματικό ιξώδες kinematic viscosity
κινητό φορτίο traffic load
κλάση class
κλασσικός καλπασμός classical galloping
κλίμακα scale
κλιμακοστάσιο stair
κλιματολογική περιοχή climatic region
κλίση inclination
κλίση pitch
κλίση slope
κλίση ανάντη upwind slope
κλίση στέγης pitch angle
κλίση της στέγης pitch of roof
κοινοί όροι common terms
κόκκος granule
κομβικό σημείο node point
κόμβος node
κονίαμα mortar
κονιορτοποιημένος (αναδευμένος, αναταραγμένος) shaken down
κόπωση fatigue
ΤΕΕ-Τμήμα Τυποποίησης/Ευρετήριο όρων Ευρωκωδίκων (ελληνική σειρά) 15
Ελληνικός όρος Αγγλικός όρος
κόπωση fatigue loading
κορμός web
κορυφή crest
κορυφή υποστυλώματος column head
κορφιάς ridge
κορωνίδα apex
κράμα αλουμινίου aluminium alloy
κρεμαστή γέφυρα arch suspension bridge
κρεμαστή γέφυρα cable supported bridge
κρεμαστή γέφυρα suspension bridge
κρεμαστή δεξαμενή suspended tank
κρίσιμη μονάδα critical unit
κρίσιμος critical
κριτήρια criteria
κρούση impact
κτίρια το ένα πίσω από το άλλο buildings in tandem
κτιριακό έργο building work
κτίριο building
κτίριο building structure
κτίριο κατοικίας dwelling house
κτίριο μεγάλου ύψους high-rise building
κτίριο ορθογωνικής κάτοψης rectangular plan building
κτιριοδομικός κανονισμός building code
κυκλικός κύλινδρος circular cylinder
κύκλος τάσεως stress cycle
κύκλος φόρτισης stress cycle
κυκλοφοριακά φορτία traffic load
κύκλωμα διανομής distribution conduit
κυλινδρικό κέλυφος cylindrical shell
κυλινδρικό πλαίσιο cylindrical shell
κυλιόμενες σκάλες moving stairways
κύμα wave
κυμαινόμενα φορτία fluctuating loads
κυματισμός ripple
κύρια principal
Κύρια Κατάταξη Principal Classification
κυρτή καμπυλότητα convex curvature
κωδικοποίηση codification
κωδωνοστάσιο bell tower
λειτουργία function
λειτουργία functioning
λειτουργία ανάληψης φορτίου load bearing function
λειτουργία διαχωρισμού separative action
λειτουργικό φορτίο operating load
λειτουργικότητα performance
λειτουργικότητα serciceability
λίθινη κατασκευή masonry structure
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ΤΕΕ-Τμήμα Τυποποίησης/Ευρετήριο όρων Ευρωκωδίκων (ελληνική σειρά) 16
Ελληνικός όρος Αγγλικός όρος
λόγος Poisson Poisson ratio
λόγος ανοίγματος span ratios
λόγος πληρότητας solidity ratio
λυγηρότητα slenderness
μαγνησίτης / ανθρακικό μαγνήσιο, τριμμένο magnesite, ground
μάζα ανά μονάδα όγκου unit mass
μακροχρόνια δράση long-term action
μαλακή ινοσανίδα softboard
μαύρο σώμα black body
με συνδέσεις συγκολλητές jointed together with adhesives
μέγεθος magnitude
μεγεθυντικό φαινόμενο magnification effect
μέγιστο επιτρεπόμενο φορτίο maximum permitted load
μέθοδος αξιοπιστίας πρώτης τάξης first order reliability method
μέθοδος αποτίμησης method of assesment
μέθοδος κατασκευής method of construction
μέθοδος μέτρησης της αδιάλειπτης ροής rainflow counting method
μέθοδος μέτρησης της δεξαμενής reservoir counting method
μέθοδος ολοκλήρωσης integration method
μέθοδος των επιμέρους συντελεστών partial factor method
μειωτικός παράγων reduction factor
μειωτικός συντελεστής reduction factor
μελέτη design
μελετητής designer
μεμονωμένη δράση single action
μεμονωμένος λόφος isolated hill
μερικός συντελεστής ασφαλείας partial safety factor
μέση απόκριση background response
μέση τιμή mean value
μέσο του ανοίγματος widspan
μεσοχρόνια δράση medium-term action
μετά την κατασκευή resultant emissivity
μεταβατική ζώνη transition zone
μεταβλητή variable
μεταβλητή δράση variable action
μεταβλητή κατάσταση transient situation
μεταβλητός transient
μεταβλητότητα variability
μετάδοση θερμότητας με συναγωγή convective heat transfer
μεταλλική καμινάδα με επένδυση από τοιχοποιία brick lined steel chimney
μετατόπιση displacement
μετατοπισμένο φορτίο drift load
μετατροπή conversion
μετατροπή transformation
μεταφορική ιδιοσυχνότητα translational natural frequency
μετένταση post-tensioning
μέτρα αποκατάστασης remedial measures
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

- - - Updated - - -

- - - Updated - - -

ΤΕΕ-Τμήμα Τυποποίησης/Ευρετήριο όρων Ευρωκωδίκων (ελληνική σειρά) 13
Ελληνικός όρος Αγγλικός όρος
καλώδιο ανάρτησης suspended cable
καλώδιο με νήμα stranded cable
καλωδιωτή γέφυρα cable stayed bridge
καμινάδα chimney
καμινάδα stack
καμινάδα από οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα reinforced concrete chimney
κάμπος lowland
καμπτική αντοχή bending resistance
καμπτικός flexural
καμπύλη υδρογονάνθρακα hydrocarbon curve
καμπύλο γείσο curved eave
κάμψη bending
κανόνας εφαρμογής application rule
κανόνας σχεδιασμού design rule
κανόνας της τέχνης workmanship
κανονική κατανομή normal distribution
κανονική πολυγωνική διατομή regular polygonal section
κανονικού βάρους σκυρόδεμα normal weight
κανονισμός regulation
κανονισμός standard
κανονισμός σχεδιασμού design rule
κανονιστικές αναφορές normative references
κασσιτερόχαλκος-ορείχαλκος bronze
κατά μήκος διάσταση alongwind dimension
κατά μήκος διεύθυνση alongwind direction
κατά μήκος δύναμη ανέμου longitundinal load
κατά μήκος επιτάχυνση alongwind acceleration
κατά μήκος μετατόπιση alongwind displacement
κατά μήκος ταλαντώσεως alongwind vibration
κατακόρυφη διεύθυνση vertical direction
κατάλογος schedule
κατανομή distribution
κατανομή lognormal lognormal distribution
κατανομή ακροτάτων τιμών extreme value distribution
κατανομή μάζας mass distribution
κατάντη κλίση downwind slope
κατάρρευση collapse
κατασκευαστικές λεπτομέρειες structural detailing
κατασκευαστική εργασία construction operation
κατασκευαστικό προϊόν construction product
κατασκευαστικός κανόνας detailing rule
κατασκευαστικός σχεδιασμός structural design
κατασκευή construction work
κατασκευή structure
κατασκευή εξ οπτολίνθου και λιθοδομής masonry structure
κατάσταση situation
κατάσταση μετά την πυρκαγιά post-fire situation
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

- - - Updated - - -

- - - Updated - - -

ΤΕΕ-Τμήμα Τυποποίησης/Ευρετήριο όρων Ευρωκωδίκων (ελληνική σειρά) 14
Ελληνικός όρος Αγγλικός όρος
κατάσταση σχεδιασμού design situation
κατάσταση σχεδιασμού έναντι πυρκαγιάς fire design situation
καταστροφικά φαινόμενα hazards
κατάστρωμα deck
κατάστρωμα γέφυρας bridge deck
κατατάξεις classifications
κατατομή profile
κατεργασμένος σίδηρος iron, wrought
κατευθυντήρια οδηγία guideline
κατηγορία εδάφους terrain category
κατηγορίες τυπικής πυραντίστασης standard fire resistance rating
κατοικία dwelling
κατοικία dwelling house
κάτοψη plan
κατώτερος inferior
κείμενο αναφοράς reference document
κείμενο καθοδήγησης guidance document
Κείμενο Κρατικής Εφαρμογής National Application Document
(NAD)
κεκλιμένη στέγη pitched roof
κεκλιμένος inclined
κέλυφος shell
κενά voids
κέντρο βάρους centre of gravity
κιγκλίδωμα hand rail
κίνδυνοι hazards
κίνδυνοι hazards
κινηματικό ιξώδες kinematic viscosity
κινητό φορτίο traffic load
κλάση class
κλασσικός καλπασμός classical galloping
κλίμακα scale
κλιμακοστάσιο stair
κλιματολογική περιοχή climatic region
κλίση inclination
κλίση pitch
κλίση slope
κλίση ανάντη upwind slope
κλίση στέγης pitch angle
κλίση της στέγης pitch of roof
κοινοί όροι common terms
κόκκος granule
κομβικό σημείο node point
κόμβος node
κονίαμα mortar
κονιορτοποιημένος (αναδευμένος, αναταραγμένος) shaken down
κόπωση fatigue
ΤΕΕ-Τμήμα Τυποποίησης/Ευρετήριο όρων Ευρωκωδίκων (ελληνική σειρά) 15
Ελληνικός όρος Αγγλικός όρος
κόπωση fatigue loading
κορμός web
κορυφή crest
κορυφή υποστυλώματος column head
κορφιάς ridge
κορωνίδα apex
κράμα αλουμινίου aluminium alloy
κρεμαστή γέφυρα arch suspension bridge
κρεμαστή γέφυρα cable supported bridge
κρεμαστή γέφυρα suspension bridge
κρεμαστή δεξαμενή suspended tank
κρίσιμη μονάδα critical unit
κρίσιμος critical
κριτήρια criteria
κρούση impact
κτίρια το ένα πίσω από το άλλο buildings in tandem
κτιριακό έργο building work
κτίριο building
κτίριο building structure
κτίριο κατοικίας dwelling house
κτίριο μεγάλου ύψους high-rise building
κτίριο ορθογωνικής κάτοψης rectangular plan building
κτιριοδομικός κανονισμός building code
κυκλικός κύλινδρος circular cylinder
κύκλος τάσεως stress cycle
κύκλος φόρτισης stress cycle
κυκλοφοριακά φορτία traffic load
κύκλωμα διανομής distribution conduit
κυλινδρικό κέλυφος cylindrical shell
κυλινδρικό πλαίσιο cylindrical shell
κυλιόμενες σκάλες moving stairways
κύμα wave
κυμαινόμενα φορτία fluctuating loads
κυματισμός ripple
κύρια principal
Κύρια Κατάταξη Principal Classification
κυρτή καμπυλότητα convex curvature
κωδικοποίηση codification
κωδωνοστάσιο bell tower
λειτουργία function
λειτουργία functioning
λειτουργία ανάληψης φορτίου load bearing function
λειτουργία διαχωρισμού separative action
λειτουργικό φορτίο operating load
λειτουργικότητα performance
λειτουργικότητα serciceability
λίθινη κατασκευή masonry structure
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

- - - Updated - - -

----------


## seismic

ΤΕΕ-Τμήμα Τυποποίησης/Ευρετήριο όρων Ευρωκωδίκων (ελληνική σειρά) 13
Ελληνικός όρος Αγγλικός όρος
καλώδιο ανάρτησης suspended cable
καλώδιο με νήμα stranded cable
καλωδιωτή γέφυρα cable stayed bridge
καμινάδα chimney
καμινάδα stack
καμινάδα από οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα reinforced concrete chimney
κάμπος lowland
καμπτική αντοχή bending resistance
καμπτικός flexural
καμπύλη υδρογονάνθρακα hydrocarbon curve
καμπύλο γείσο curved eave
κάμψη bending
κανόνας εφαρμογής application rule
κανόνας σχεδιασμού design rule
κανόνας της τέχνης workmanship
κανονική κατανομή normal distribution
κανονική πολυγωνική διατομή regular polygonal section
κανονικού βάρους σκυρόδεμα normal weight
κανονισμός regulation
κανονισμός standard
κανονισμός σχεδιασμού design rule
κανονιστικές αναφορές normative references
κασσιτερόχαλκος-ορείχαλκος bronze
κατά μήκος διάσταση alongwind dimension
κατά μήκος διεύθυνση alongwind direction
κατά μήκος δύναμη ανέμου longitundinal load
κατά μήκος επιτάχυνση alongwind acceleration
κατά μήκος μετατόπιση alongwind displacement
κατά μήκος ταλαντώσεως alongwind vibration
κατακόρυφη διεύθυνση vertical direction
κατάλογος schedule
κατανομή distribution
κατανομή lognormal lognormal distribution
κατανομή ακροτάτων τιμών extreme value distribution
κατανομή μάζας mass distribution
κατάντη κλίση downwind slope
κατάρρευση collapse
κατασκευαστικές λεπτομέρειες structural detailing
κατασκευαστική εργασία construction operation
κατασκευαστικό προϊόν construction product
κατασκευαστικός κανόνας detailing rule
κατασκευαστικός σχεδιασμός structural design
κατασκευή construction work
κατασκευή structure
κατασκευή εξ οπτολίνθου και λιθοδομής masonry structure
κατάσταση situation
κατάσταση μετά την πυρκαγιά post-fire situation
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

- - - Updated - - -

- - - Updated - - -


ΤΕΕ-Τμήμα Τυποποίησης/Ευρετήριο όρων Ευρωκωδίκων (ελληνική σειρά) 14
Ελληνικός όρος Αγγλικός όρος
κατάσταση σχεδιασμού design situation
κατάσταση σχεδιασμού έναντι πυρκαγιάς fire design situation
καταστροφικά φαινόμενα hazards
κατάστρωμα deck
κατάστρωμα γέφυρας bridge deck
κατατάξεις classifications
κατατομή profile
κατεργασμένος σίδηρος iron, wrought
κατευθυντήρια οδηγία guideline
κατηγορία εδάφους terrain category
κατηγορίες τυπικής πυραντίστασης standard fire resistance rating
κατοικία dwelling
κατοικία dwelling house
κάτοψη plan
κατώτερος inferior
κείμενο αναφοράς reference document
κείμενο καθοδήγησης guidance document
Κείμενο Κρατικής Εφαρμογής National Application Document
(NAD)
κεκλιμένη στέγη pitched roof
κεκλιμένος inclined
κέλυφος shell
κενά voids
κέντρο βάρους centre of gravity
κιγκλίδωμα hand rail
κίνδυνοι hazards
κίνδυνοι hazards
κινηματικό ιξώδες kinematic viscosity
κινητό φορτίο traffic load
κλάση class
κλασσικός καλπασμός classical galloping
κλίμακα scale
κλιμακοστάσιο stair
κλιματολογική περιοχή climatic region
κλίση inclination
κλίση pitch
κλίση slope
κλίση ανάντη upwind slope
κλίση στέγης pitch angle
κλίση της στέγης pitch of roof
κοινοί όροι common terms
κόκκος granule
κομβικό σημείο node point
κόμβος node
κονίαμα mortar
κονιορτοποιημένος (αναδευμένος, αναταραγμένος) shaken down
κόπωση fatigue
ΤΕΕ-Τμήμα Τυποποίησης/Ευρετήριο όρων Ευρωκωδίκων (ελληνική σειρά) 15
Ελληνικός όρος Αγγλικός όρος
κόπωση fatigue loading
κορμός web
κορυφή crest
κορυφή υποστυλώματος column head
κορφιάς ridge
κορωνίδα apex
κράμα αλουμινίου aluminium alloy
κρεμαστή γέφυρα arch suspension bridge
κρεμαστή γέφυρα cable supported bridge
κρεμαστή γέφυρα suspension bridge
κρεμαστή δεξαμενή suspended tank
κρίσιμη μονάδα critical unit
κρίσιμος critical
κριτήρια criteria
κρούση impact
κτίρια το ένα πίσω από το άλλο buildings in tandem
κτιριακό έργο building work
κτίριο building
κτίριο building structure
κτίριο κατοικίας dwelling house
κτίριο μεγάλου ύψους high-rise building
κτίριο ορθογωνικής κάτοψης rectangular plan building
κτιριοδομικός κανονισμός building code
κυκλικός κύλινδρος circular cylinder
κύκλος τάσεως stress cycle
κύκλος φόρτισης stress cycle
κυκλοφοριακά φορτία traffic load
κύκλωμα διανομής distribution conduit
κυλινδρικό κέλυφος cylindrical shell
κυλινδρικό πλαίσιο cylindrical shell
κυλιόμενες σκάλες moving stairways
κύμα wave
κυμαινόμενα φορτία fluctuating loads
κυματισμός ripple
κύρια principal
Κύρια Κατάταξη Principal Classification
κυρτή καμπυλότητα convex curvature
κωδικοποίηση codification
κωδωνοστάσιο bell tower
λειτουργία function
λειτουργία functioning
λειτουργία ανάληψης φορτίου load bearing function
λειτουργία διαχωρισμού separative action
λειτουργικό φορτίο operating load
λειτουργικότητα performance
λειτουργικότητα serciceability
λίθινη κατασκευή masonry structure
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ΤΕΕ-Τμήμα Τυποποίησης/Ευρετήριο όρων Ευρωκωδίκων (ελληνική σειρά) 16
Ελληνικός όρος Αγγλικός όρος
λόγος Poisson Poisson ratio
λόγος ανοίγματος span ratios
λόγος πληρότητας solidity ratio
λυγηρότητα slenderness
μαγνησίτης / ανθρακικό μαγνήσιο, τριμμένο magnesite, ground
μάζα ανά μονάδα όγκου unit mass
μακροχρόνια δράση long-term action
μαλακή ινοσανίδα softboard
μαύρο σώμα black body
με συνδέσεις συγκολλητές jointed together with adhesives
μέγεθος magnitude
μεγεθυντικό φαινόμενο magnification effect
μέγιστο επιτρεπόμενο φορτίο maximum permitted load
μέθοδος αξιοπιστίας πρώτης τάξης first order reliability method
μέθοδος αποτίμησης method of assesment
μέθοδος κατασκευής method of construction
μέθοδος μέτρησης της αδιάλειπτης ροής rainflow counting method
μέθοδος μέτρησης της δεξαμενής reservoir counting method
μέθοδος ολοκλήρωσης integration method
μέθοδος των επιμέρους συντελεστών partial factor method
μειωτικός παράγων reduction factor
μειωτικός συντελεστής reduction factor
μελέτη design
μελετητής designer
μεμονωμένη δράση single action
μεμονωμένος λόφος isolated hill
μερικός συντελεστής ασφαλείας partial safety factor
μέση απόκριση background response
μέση τιμή mean value
μέσο του ανοίγματος widspan
μεσοχρόνια δράση medium-term action
μετά την κατασκευή resultant emissivity
μεταβατική ζώνη transition zone
μεταβλητή variable
μεταβλητή δράση variable action
μεταβλητή κατάσταση transient situation
μεταβλητός transient
μεταβλητότητα variability
μετάδοση θερμότητας με συναγωγή convective heat transfer
μεταλλική καμινάδα με επένδυση από τοιχοποιία brick lined steel chimney
μετατόπιση displacement
μετατοπισμένο φορτίο drift load
μετατροπή conversion
μετατροπή transformation
μεταφορική ιδιοσυχνότητα translational natural frequency
μετένταση post-tensioning
μέτρα αποκατάστασης remedial measures
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

- - - Updated - - -

- - - Updated - - -

ΤΕΕ-Τμήμα Τυποποίησης/Ευρετήριο όρων Ευρωκωδίκων (ελληνική σειρά) 13
Ελληνικός όρος Αγγλικός όρος
καλώδιο ανάρτησης suspended cable
καλώδιο με νήμα stranded cable
καλωδιωτή γέφυρα cable stayed bridge
καμινάδα chimney
καμινάδα stack
καμινάδα από οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα reinforced concrete chimney
κάμπος lowland
καμπτική αντοχή bending resistance
καμπτικός flexural
καμπύλη υδρογονάνθρακα hydrocarbon curve
καμπύλο γείσο curved eave
κάμψη bending
κανόνας εφαρμογής application rule
κανόνας σχεδιασμού design rule
κανόνας της τέχνης workmanship
κανονική κατανομή normal distribution
κανονική πολυγωνική διατομή regular polygonal section
κανονικού βάρους σκυρόδεμα normal weight
κανονισμός regulation
κανονισμός standard
κανονισμός σχεδιασμού design rule
κανονιστικές αναφορές normative references
κασσιτερόχαλκος-ορείχαλκος bronze
κατά μήκος διάσταση alongwind dimension
κατά μήκος διεύθυνση alongwind direction
κατά μήκος δύναμη ανέμου longitundinal load
κατά μήκος επιτάχυνση alongwind acceleration
κατά μήκος μετατόπιση alongwind displacement
κατά μήκος ταλαντώσεως alongwind vibration
κατακόρυφη διεύθυνση vertical direction
κατάλογος schedule
κατανομή distribution
κατανομή lognormal lognormal distribution
κατανομή ακροτάτων τιμών extreme value distribution
κατανομή μάζας mass distribution
κατάντη κλίση downwind slope
κατάρρευση collapse
κατασκευαστικές λεπτομέρειες structural detailing
κατασκευαστική εργασία construction operation
κατασκευαστικό προϊόν construction product
κατασκευαστικός κανόνας detailing rule
κατασκευαστικός σχεδιασμός structural design
κατασκευή construction work
κατασκευή structure
κατασκευή εξ οπτολίνθου και λιθοδομής masonry structure
κατάσταση situation
κατάσταση μετά την πυρκαγιά post-fire situation
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

- - - Updated - - -

- - - Updated - - -

ΤΕΕ-Τμήμα Τυποποίησης/Ευρετήριο όρων Ευρωκωδίκων (ελληνική σειρά) 14
Ελληνικός όρος Αγγλικός όρος
κατάσταση σχεδιασμού design situation
κατάσταση σχεδιασμού έναντι πυρκαγιάς fire design situation
καταστροφικά φαινόμενα hazards
κατάστρωμα deck
κατάστρωμα γέφυρας bridge deck
κατατάξεις classifications
κατατομή profile
κατεργασμένος σίδηρος iron, wrought
κατευθυντήρια οδηγία guideline
κατηγορία εδάφους terrain category
κατηγορίες τυπικής πυραντίστασης standard fire resistance rating
κατοικία dwelling
κατοικία dwelling house
κάτοψη plan
κατώτερος inferior
κείμενο αναφοράς reference document
κείμενο καθοδήγησης guidance document
Κείμενο Κρατικής Εφαρμογής National Application Document
(NAD)
κεκλιμένη στέγη pitched roof
κεκλιμένος inclined
κέλυφος shell
κενά voids
κέντρο βάρους centre of gravity
κιγκλίδωμα hand rail
κίνδυνοι hazards
κίνδυνοι hazards
κινηματικό ιξώδες kinematic viscosity
κινητό φορτίο traffic load
κλάση class
κλασσικός καλπασμός classical galloping
κλίμακα scale
κλιμακοστάσιο stair
κλιματολογική περιοχή climatic region
κλίση inclination
κλίση pitch
κλίση slope
κλίση ανάντη upwind slope
κλίση στέγης pitch angle
κλίση της στέγης pitch of roof
κοινοί όροι common terms
κόκκος granule
κομβικό σημείο node point
κόμβος node
κονίαμα mortar
κονιορτοποιημένος (αναδευμένος, αναταραγμένος) shaken down
κόπωση fatigue
ΤΕΕ-Τμήμα Τυποποίησης/Ευρετήριο όρων Ευρωκωδίκων (ελληνική σειρά) 15
Ελληνικός όρος Αγγλικός όρος
κόπωση fatigue loading
κορμός web
κορυφή crest
κορυφή υποστυλώματος column head
κορφιάς ridge
κορωνίδα apex
κράμα αλουμινίου aluminium alloy
κρεμαστή γέφυρα arch suspension bridge
κρεμαστή γέφυρα cable supported bridge
κρεμαστή γέφυρα suspension bridge
κρεμαστή δεξαμενή suspended tank
κρίσιμη μονάδα critical unit
κρίσιμος critical
κριτήρια criteria
κρούση impact
κτίρια το ένα πίσω από το άλλο buildings in tandem
κτιριακό έργο building work
κτίριο building
κτίριο building structure
κτίριο κατοικίας dwelling house
κτίριο μεγάλου ύψους high-rise building
κτίριο ορθογωνικής κάτοψης rectangular plan building
κτιριοδομικός κανονισμός building code
κυκλικός κύλινδρος circular cylinder
κύκλος τάσεως stress cycle
κύκλος φόρτισης stress cycle
κυκλοφοριακά φορτία traffic load
κύκλωμα διανομής distribution conduit
κυλινδρικό κέλυφος cylindrical shell
κυλινδρικό πλαίσιο cylindrical shell
κυλιόμενες σκάλες moving stairways
κύμα wave
κυμαινόμενα φορτία fluctuating loads
κυματισμός ripple
κύρια principal
Κύρια Κατάταξη Principal Classification
κυρτή καμπυλότητα convex curvature
κωδικοποίηση codification
κωδωνοστάσιο bell tower
λειτουργία function
λειτουργία functioning
λειτουργία ανάληψης φορτίου load bearing function
λειτουργία διαχωρισμού separative action
λειτουργικό φορτίο operating load
λειτουργικότητα performance
λειτουργικότητα serciceability

----------


## seismic

ΤΕΕ-Τμήμα Τυποποίησης/Ευρετήριο όρων Ευρωκωδίκων (ελληνική σειρά) 17
Ελληνικός όρος Αγγλικός όρος
μέτρο δυσκαμψίας measure of rigidity
μέτρο ελαστικότητας modulus of elasticity
μέτρο ελαστικότητας Young's modulus
μέτρο ολίσθησης συνδέσμου slip modulus
μη αναστρέψιμος irreversible
μη αντηχητικός non resonant
μη σκληρυθέν σκυρόδεμα unhardened concrete
μη συμμετρική κατανομή non-symmetrical distribution
μη- φέροντα στοιχεία non-structural elements
μη-γραμμική non-linear
μη-γραμμική ανάλυση non-linear analysis
μη-καταστροφικός non-destructive
μήκος ανάπτυξης κυματισμού fetch upwind
μήκος συσσώρευσης drift length
μήκος συσχετίσεως correlation length
μήκος της επιφάνειας συσσώρευσης χιονιού length of snow drift
μηχανή κυλινδρισμού rolling engine
μηχάνημα machine
μηχάνημα machinery
μηχανική πυρασφάλειας fire safety engineering
μηχανικός σύνδεσμος mechanical fastener
μηχανογράφηση computation
μηχανοκίνητη γέφυρα mechanically-moveable bridge
μίγμα αδρανών για σκυρόδεμα aggregate for concrete crude
μικροδιόρθωση minor repair
μικτή επιφάνεια gross area
μικτό βάρος gross weight
μνημειώδη κτιριακά δομήματα monumental building structures
μονάδα επιφάνειας unit area
μονάδα -προς-μονάδα unit-by-unit
μοναδική δράση single action
μόνιμη δράση permanent action
μόνιμη κατάσταση persistent situation
μόνιμος persistent
μονοκλινής στέγη monopitch roof
μονόρριχτη στέγη monopitch roof
μοντέλο model
μοντέλο ανάλυσης analytical model
μοντέλο υπολογισμού calculation model
μόνωση insulation
μοριοσανίδες particle boards
μοριοσανίδες από πλανίσματα (στρώσεις οδοντωτώς
συγκολλημένες και προσανατολισμένες)
flakeboard, oriented strand board,
waferboard
μοριοσανίδες με συγκολλητικό τσιμεντοκονία, τσιμεντοσανίδες cement-bonded particleboard
μοριοσανίδες πολύ χαμηλής πυκνότητας, τεμαχιοσανίδες chipboard
μορφή form
μορφή mode

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ΤΕΕ-Τμήμα Τυποποίησης/Ευρετήριο όρων Ευρωκωδίκων (ελληνική σειρά) 18
Ελληνικός όρος Αγγλικός όρος
μορφή modelling
μορφολογία των βουνών orography
μπαλκόνι balcony
μπρούντζος-ορείχαλκος brass
νερό, φυσικό (φρέσκο) water, fresh
ξηραμένη σε φούρνο μάζα oven-dry mass
ξύλινη κατασκευή timper structure
ξύλο timber
ξυλοκάρβουνο charcoal
ογκώδη υλικά bulk materials
οδηγία guidance
Οδηγία Δομικών Προϊόντων Construction Products Directive
Οδηγία περί Προϊόντων Κατασκευών Construction Products Directive
οδηγοί-κανόνες prescriptive rules
οδηγός screed
οδηγός καλωδίου cable truncking
οδική γέφυρα highway bridge
οδική γέφυρα road bridge
οδογέφυρα road bridge
οδός κυκλοφορίας carriageway
οδόστρωμα carriageway deck
οδόστρωμα οδικών γεφυρών pavement of road bridges
οδόστρωμα σιδηροδρομικών γεφυρών pavement of rail bridges
οικιακός domestic
οιονεί μόνιμη τιμή quasi-permanent value
οιονεί-στατική δράση quasi-static action
ολιγοκυκλική κόπωση low cycle fatigue
ολική πίεση net pressure
ολισθαίνουσα μάζα χιονιού sliding mass of snow
ολίσθηση sliding
ομοιόμορφα κατανεμημένο φορτίο uniformly distributed load
ονομαστικές καμπύλες θερμοκρασίας-χρόνου nominal temperature-time curve
ονομαστική καμπύλη θερμοκρασίας-χρόνου standard temperature-time curve
ονομαστική τιμή nominal value
ονομαστικός nominal
οξεία γωνία sharp corner
οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα reinforced concrete
οπτή γη (τερακότα), στερεά terra cotta, solid
οπτοπλινθοδομή masonry
οργανωτικά μέτρα organizational measures
ορθή τάση normal stress
ορθογωνική διατομή rectangular cross section
ορθογωνική διατομή rectangular section
όρια βελών deflection limits
οριακή κατάσταση limit state
οριακή κατάσταση αστοχίας ultimate limit state
οριακή τιμή critical value
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ΤΕΕ-Τμήμα Τυποποίησης/Ευρετήριο όρων Ευρωκωδίκων (ελληνική σειρά) 19
Ελληνικός όρος Αγγλικός όρος
οριζόντια δοκός ridge
οριζόντια προβολή actual length
όριο boundary
όριο του περιβάλλοντος boundary of enclosure
ορισμός definition
ορισμός key
οριστική τιμή definitive value
όρος statement
όροφος storey
ορυκτή άσφαλτος bitumen
όχημα vehicle
όψη elevation
όψη facade
παθητικά προστατευτικά μέτρα passive fire protection measures
πακτωμένη κατασκευή clamped structure
παλίρροια tide
πανέλα panels
παραγωγή production
παράγων ανοιγμάτων opening factor
παραδοχή assumption
παραδοχή statement
παραθαλάσσια ζώνη coastal zone
παραμένει επαρκές remain fit
παραμένουσα παραμόρφωση residual deformation
παραμετρική έκθεση σε πυρκαγιά parametric fire exposure
παράμετρος σχήματος shape parameter
παραμόρφωση deflection
παραμόρφωση deformation
παραμόρφωση strain
παραμορφωσιμότητα deformability
παραπέτασμα τοίχου cutrain walling
παραπέτο parapet
παράρτημα annex
παράσταση representation
παρειά slope
παρεμποδιζόμενη διόγκωση, εξαναγκασμένη διαστολή constrained expansion
πασαρέλα επιθεώρησης gantry girder
πάσσαλοι θεμελίωσης foundation piles
πάσσαλος pile
πάτωμα floor
πάχος δίσκου plate thickness
πεδίο εφαρμογής scope
πεζογέφυρα foot bridge
πεζογέφυρα pedestrian bridge
πεζοδρόμιο footway
πειραματικές διερευνήσεις experimental investigation
πειραματικό πρότυπο prestandard
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

- - - Updated - - -

ΤΕΕ-Τμήμα Τυποποίησης/Ευρετήριο όρων Ευρωκωδίκων (ελληνική σειρά) 20
Ελληνικός όρος Αγγλικός όρος
πέλμα flange
πεπερασμένη λυγηρότητα finite slederness
πεπερασμένο στοιχείο finite element model
περίβλημα κτιρίου building enclosure
περιγεγραμμένη περιφέρεια κύκλου circumscribed circumference
περιδήνηση vortex shedding
περιεκτικότητα σε υγρασία moisture content
περίοδος επαναφοράς return period
περιορισμός limitation
περιορισμός restraint
περιοχή κατοικίας residential area
περιοχή με αεροδυναμικές ανωμαλίες area of aerodynamic shade
περιοχή πρόσβασης access area
περίπτωση situation
περιπτωσιακή κατάσταση accidental situation
περίχωρα suburban
πηχοσανίδες laminboard and blockboard
πίεση αναφοράς του ανέμου dinstinction
πίεση ανέμου wind pressure
πίεση βάσης base pressure
πιθανότητα likelihood
πιθανότητα κατανομής probability distribution
πιθανότητα υπέρβασης probability of exceedence
πιθανοτική θεωρία αξιοπιστίας probabilistic reliability theory
πιλοτική δοκιμή pilot test
πινακίδα signboard
πινακοποιημένα δεδομένα tabulated data
πίσσα tar
πισσαρισμένη σανίδα tar-board
πλαγιοφόρτιση lateral loading
πλαίσιο frame
πλαίσιο τοίχου wall-panel
πλάκα plate
πλάκα slab
πλακάκι πισσαφάλτου pitch tile
πλακοδοκοί (κρυφοδοκοί) με κυψελωτές πλάκες beam and hollow-pot floors
πλακοειδής διατομή plate-like section
πλαστικά plastics
πλαστικές ζώνες plastic zones
πλάστιμος ductile
πλευρά aspect
πλευρικός lateral
πλήγμα buffeting
πλήγμα του ομόρρους wake buffeting
πλήρης γωνία solid angle
πληρότητα solidiity
πληροφοριακό παράρτημα informative annex
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ΤΕΕ-Τμήμα Τυποποίησης/Ευρετήριο όρων Ευρωκωδίκων (ελληνική σειρά) 21
Ελληνικός όρος Αγγλικός όρος
πληροφορίες provisions
πλήρως ανεπτυγμένη πυρκαιά fully developed fire
ποιότητα quality
πολλαπλά επίπεδα multilevel
πολυαιθυλένιο polyethylene
πολυβινυλοχλωρίδιο, σε σκόνη polyvinylochloride, powder
πολυεστερική ρητίνη polyester resin
πολυκλινής στέγη multipitch roof
πολυκλινής στέγη multispan roof
πολυκυκλική κόπωση high cycle fatigue
πολυμορφική κατανομή multimodal distribution
πολυόροφος multi-storey
πολυστερίνη polystyrene
πολυστερίνη ανεπτυγμένη με κενά αέρα expanded polystyrene
πολυστυρόλιο σε κόκκους polystyrol granulated
πολυώροφη πλαισιωτή κατασκευή multi-storey frame structure
πορώδες porosity
ποσοστά απόσβεσης damping ratios
ποσοστημόριο της υπόψη ιδιότητας practice in the distribution of the
property
ποσοστιμόριο fractile
ποσοστό ισορροπίας equilibrium moisture content
ποσοστό υγρασίας equilibrium moisture content
ποσοτικοποίηση quantification
πραγματικός actual
πρόβλεψη forecasting
πρόβλεψη provision
πρόβλεψη provision
πρόβλεψη μέσων provisions
προβολοδόμηση cantilevered
πρόβολος cantilevered structure
πρόβολος projection
προγραμματισμός planning
προδιαγραμμένα κριτήρια λειτουργίας specified service criteria
προδιαγραφή specification
προδιαγραφή standard
προδιατρημένη ριπή preboned hole
προεκβολή extrapolation
προένταση prestressing
προεντεταμένος prestressed
προεξοχή projection
προκανονισμός prestandard
προκατασκευή prefabicated
προλεγόμενα background
προπέτασμα parapet
προσαρμογή adjustment
προσάρτημα annex
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ΤΕΕ-Τμήμα Τυποποίησης/Ευρετήριο όρων Ευρωκωδίκων (ελληνική σειρά) 22
Ελληνικός όρος Αγγλικός όρος
προσάρτημα appendage
προσβασιμότητα accessibility
προσδιορισμική μεταβλητή deterministic variable
προσδιορισμός definition
προσεγγίσεις considerations
πρόσημο sign
προσήνεμη επιφάνεια upwind face
προσήνεμος winward
πρόσκρουση impact
πρόσμικτα σκυροδέματος aggregate concrete
πρόσμικτο aggregate
προσομοίωμα model
προσομοίωση modelling
προσομοίωση simulation
προστατευμένη δίοδος snowguard
προστατευτικό μέτρο protective measure
προστατευτικό στρώμα σκυροδέματος concrete protective layer
προστέγασμα awning
προσωπικό που διαθέτει τα κατάλληλα προσόντα και εμπειρία qualified and experienced
personnel
προσωρινές καταστάσεις transient situations
προσωρινός temporary
πρότυπο standard
πτερυγισμός flutter
πτύχωση fold
πτυχωτή περιοχή undulating region
πυκνή βροχή heavy rain
πυκνός ασβεστόλιθος dense limestone
πυκνότητα bulk weight density
πυκνότητα density
πυκνότητα unit mass
πυκνότητα υλικού σε κατάσταση χύμα bulk weight density
πυκνότητα φάσματος spectral density
πυκνότητα φορτίου πυρκαιάς fire load density
πυλώνας pylon
πυραντίσταση fire resistance
πυργοδικτύωμα lattice tower
πύργος παρατήρησης observation tower
πυρηνικός σταθμός nuclear structure
πυριτικό ασβέστιο calcium silicate
πυρκαγιά σχεδιασμού design fire
πυροδιαμέρισμα fire compartment
πυροπροστασία fire protection
πυροσβεστικό όχημα fire engine
πυρότοιχος fire wall
ράβδος rod
ράβδωση rib

- - - Updated - - -

ΤΕΕ-Τμήμα Τυποποίησης/Ευρετήριο όρων Ευρωκωδίκων (ελληνική σειρά) 23
Ελληνικός όρος Αγγλικός όρος
ρεύμα current
ρεύμα αέρος air stream
ρηγμάτωση crack
ρηγμάτωση cracking
ρητίνη κόλλας glue resin
ροή flow
ροή flux
ροή αέρα airflow
ροπή moment
ροπή αδράνειας second moment of area
ροπή κάμψεως bending moment
ροπή στρέψεως torsional moment
ρυθμός καύσης rate of burning
σβώλος (χωρίς κανονισμένο σχήμα) lump
σε σάκο in bag
σειρά δοκιμών test series
σεισμική δράση seismic action
σεισμική κατάσταση seismic situation
σεισμός earthquake
σημείο μηδενισμού της στροφής της διατομής antinode
σημείωση notation
σημύδα birch
σήραγγα ανέμου wind tunnel
σιδηροδρομική γέφυρα rail bridge
σιδηροδρομική γέφυρα railway bridge
σιδηροτροχιά ballasted track
σιδηροτροχιά rail
σιλό silos
σιταποθήκη dutch barn
σκάλα πρόσβασης access ladder
σκεπαστή γέφυρα roofed bridge
σκέπαστρο obstacle
σκηνή θεάτρου stage
σκληρή ινοσανίδα μέτριας πυκνότητας hardboard, standard and tempered
σκοπός objective
σκοπός scope
σκοπούμενη πιθανότητα intended propability
σκοπούμενη χρήση intended use
σκοπούμενο μέγεθος target size
σκουριά slag
σκύρα ballast
σκυρόδεμα concrete
σκυρόδεμα με εγκλωβισμένο αέρα (κυψελομπετόν) autoclaved aerated concrete
σκυροστρωμένη βάση (υπόστρωμα) ballasted bed
σοβάς plaster
σπασμένα τούβλα broken brick
σπειροειδές καλώδιο spiral cable
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ΤΕΕ-Τμήμα Τυποποίησης/Ευρετήριο όρων Ευρωκωδίκων (ελληνική σειρά) 24
Ελληνικός όρος Αγγλικός όρος
στάδια stadia
σταθερά Stefan Boltzmann Stefan Boltzmann constant
σταθερά μηχανήματα fixed machinery
σταθερή (παγιοποιημένη) δράση fixed action
σταθερή απόκριση steady-state
σταθεροποιητική δράση stabilizing action
σταθερότητα consistency
στάθμη της θάλασσας sea level
στάθμη του εδάφους ground level
στάθμη φορτίου load level
στατικές δράσεις static actions
στατική ανάλυση structural analysis
στατική αποδοχή structural appraisal
στατική ένταση background component
στατική επάρκεια static equilibrium
στατική ευστάθεια static equilibrium
στατικός structural
στατιστική ερμηνεία statistical interpretation
στέγαστρο canopy roof
στέγαστρο, προεξοχή awning
στέγη roof
στέγη πολλαπλών ανοιγμάτων multispan roof
στέγη σε πρόβολο cantilevered roof
στερεά καύσιμα solid fuels
στερεό σώμα rigid body
στερεοπλαστική rigid-plastic
στερέωση fixing
στηθαίο parapet
στηθαίο, κράσπεδο kerb
στηρίξεις supports
στήριξη support
στιγμιαία δράση instantaneous action
στιγμιαίος instantaneous
στοά θέασης spectator gallery
στοιχείο component
στοιχείο ασφαλείας safety element
στοιχειώδης επιφάνεια incremental area
στοχαστική απόκριση stochastic response
στόχος objective
στρεπτική ακαμψία torsional stiffness
στρεπτικό φαινόμενο torsional effect
στρέψη torsion
στρογγυλευμένη γωνία rounded corner
στροφή rotational displacement
στρώμα αέρος air layer
στρωτήρας (τραβέρσα) sleeper
στύλος φωτισμού lighting column
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## seismic

ΤΕΕ-Τμήμα Τυποποίησης/Ευρετήριο όρων Ευρωκωδίκων (ελληνική σειρά) 17
Ελληνικός όρος Αγγλικός όρος
μέτρο δυσκαμψίας measure of rigidity
μέτρο ελαστικότητας modulus of elasticity
μέτρο ελαστικότητας Young's modulus
μέτρο ολίσθησης συνδέσμου slip modulus
μη αναστρέψιμος irreversible
μη αντηχητικός non resonant
μη σκληρυθέν σκυρόδεμα unhardened concrete
μη συμμετρική κατανομή non-symmetrical distribution
μη- φέροντα στοιχεία non-structural elements
μη-γραμμική non-linear
μη-γραμμική ανάλυση non-linear analysis
μη-καταστροφικός non-destructive
μήκος ανάπτυξης κυματισμού fetch upwind
μήκος συσσώρευσης drift length
μήκος συσχετίσεως correlation length
μήκος της επιφάνειας συσσώρευσης χιονιού length of snow drift
μηχανή κυλινδρισμού rolling engine
μηχάνημα machine
μηχάνημα machinery
μηχανική πυρασφάλειας fire safety engineering
μηχανικός σύνδεσμος mechanical fastener
μηχανογράφηση computation
μηχανοκίνητη γέφυρα mechanically-moveable bridge
μίγμα αδρανών για σκυρόδεμα aggregate for concrete crude
μικροδιόρθωση minor repair
μικτή επιφάνεια gross area
μικτό βάρος gross weight
μνημειώδη κτιριακά δομήματα monumental building structures
μονάδα επιφάνειας unit area
μονάδα -προς-μονάδα unit-by-unit
μοναδική δράση single action
μόνιμη δράση permanent action
μόνιμη κατάσταση persistent situation
μόνιμος persistent
μονοκλινής στέγη monopitch roof
μονόρριχτη στέγη monopitch roof
μοντέλο model
μοντέλο ανάλυσης analytical model
μοντέλο υπολογισμού calculation model
μόνωση insulation
μοριοσανίδες particle boards
μοριοσανίδες από πλανίσματα (στρώσεις οδοντωτώς
συγκολλημένες και προσανατολισμένες)
flakeboard, oriented strand board,
waferboard
μοριοσανίδες με συγκολλητικό τσιμεντοκονία, τσιμεντοσανίδες cement-bonded particleboard
μοριοσανίδες πολύ χαμηλής πυκνότητας, τεμαχιοσανίδες chipboard
μορφή form
μορφή mode

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ΤΕΕ-Τμήμα Τυποποίησης/Ευρετήριο όρων Ευρωκωδίκων (ελληνική σειρά) 18
Ελληνικός όρος Αγγλικός όρος
μορφή modelling
μορφολογία των βουνών orography
μπαλκόνι balcony
μπρούντζος-ορείχαλκος brass
νερό, φυσικό (φρέσκο) water, fresh
ξηραμένη σε φούρνο μάζα oven-dry mass
ξύλινη κατασκευή timper structure
ξύλο timber
ξυλοκάρβουνο charcoal
ογκώδη υλικά bulk materials
οδηγία guidance
Οδηγία Δομικών Προϊόντων Construction Products Directive
Οδηγία περί Προϊόντων Κατασκευών Construction Products Directive
οδηγοί-κανόνες prescriptive rules
οδηγός screed
οδηγός καλωδίου cable truncking
οδική γέφυρα highway bridge
οδική γέφυρα road bridge
οδογέφυρα road bridge
οδός κυκλοφορίας carriageway
οδόστρωμα carriageway deck
οδόστρωμα οδικών γεφυρών pavement of road bridges
οδόστρωμα σιδηροδρομικών γεφυρών pavement of rail bridges
οικιακός domestic
οιονεί μόνιμη τιμή quasi-permanent value
οιονεί-στατική δράση quasi-static action
ολιγοκυκλική κόπωση low cycle fatigue
ολική πίεση net pressure
ολισθαίνουσα μάζα χιονιού sliding mass of snow
ολίσθηση sliding
ομοιόμορφα κατανεμημένο φορτίο uniformly distributed load
ονομαστικές καμπύλες θερμοκρασίας-χρόνου nominal temperature-time curve
ονομαστική καμπύλη θερμοκρασίας-χρόνου standard temperature-time curve
ονομαστική τιμή nominal value
ονομαστικός nominal
οξεία γωνία sharp corner
οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα reinforced concrete
οπτή γη (τερακότα), στερεά terra cotta, solid
οπτοπλινθοδομή masonry
οργανωτικά μέτρα organizational measures
ορθή τάση normal stress
ορθογωνική διατομή rectangular cross section
ορθογωνική διατομή rectangular section
όρια βελών deflection limits
οριακή κατάσταση limit state
οριακή κατάσταση αστοχίας ultimate limit state
οριακή τιμή critical value
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ΤΕΕ-Τμήμα Τυποποίησης/Ευρετήριο όρων Ευρωκωδίκων (ελληνική σειρά) 19
Ελληνικός όρος Αγγλικός όρος
οριζόντια δοκός ridge
οριζόντια προβολή actual length
όριο boundary
όριο του περιβάλλοντος boundary of enclosure
ορισμός definition
ορισμός key
οριστική τιμή definitive value
όρος statement
όροφος storey
ορυκτή άσφαλτος bitumen
όχημα vehicle
όψη elevation
όψη facade



- - - Updated - - -

ΤΕΕ-Τμήμα Τυποποίησης/Ευρετήριο όρων Ευρωκωδίκων (ελληνική σειρά) 23
Ελληνικός όρος Αγγλικός όρος
ρεύμα current
ρεύμα αέρος air stream
ρηγμάτωση crack
ρηγμάτωση cracking
ρητίνη κόλλας glue resin
ροή flow
ροή flux
ροή αέρα airflow
ροπή moment
ροπή αδράνειας second moment of area
ροπή κάμψεως bending moment
ροπή στρέψεως torsional moment
ρυθμός καύσης rate of burning
σβώλος (χωρίς κανονισμένο σχήμα) lump
σε σάκο in bag
σειρά δοκιμών test series
σεισμική δράση seismic action
σεισμική κατάσταση seismic situation
σεισμός earthquake
σημείο μηδενισμού της στροφής της διατομής antinode
σημείωση notation
σημύδα birch
σήραγγα ανέμου wind tunnel
σιδηροδρομική γέφυρα rail bridge
σιδηροδρομική γέφυρα railway bridge
σιδηροτροχιά ballasted track
σιδηροτροχιά rail
σιλό silos
σιταποθήκη dutch barn
σκάλα πρόσβασης access ladder
σκεπαστή γέφυρα roofed bridge
σκέπαστρο obstacle
σκηνή θεάτρου stage
σκληρή ινοσανίδα μέτριας πυκνότητας hardboard, standard and tempered
σκοπός objective
σκοπός scope
σκοπούμενη πιθανότητα intended propability
σκοπούμενη χρήση intended use
σκοπούμενο μέγεθος target size
σκουριά slag
σκύρα ballast
σκυρόδεμα concrete
σκυρόδεμα με εγκλωβισμένο αέρα (κυψελομπετόν) autoclaved aerated concrete
σκυροστρωμένη βάση (υπόστρωμα) ballasted bed
σοβάς plaster
σπασμένα τούβλα broken brick
σπειροειδές καλώδιο spiral cable
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ΤΕΕ-Τμήμα Τυποποίησης/Ευρετήριο όρων Ευρωκωδίκων (ελληνική σειρά) 24
Ελληνικός όρος Αγγλικός όρος
στάδια stadia
σταθερά Stefan Boltzmann Stefan Boltzmann constant
σταθερά μηχανήματα fixed machinery
σταθερή (παγιοποιημένη) δράση fixed action
σταθερή απόκριση steady-state
σταθεροποιητική δράση stabilizing action
σταθερότητα consistency
στάθμη της θάλασσας sea level
στάθμη του εδάφους ground level
στάθμη φορτίου load level
στατικές δράσεις static actions
στατική ανάλυση structural analysis
στατική αποδοχή structural appraisal
στατική ένταση background component
στατική επάρκεια static equilibrium
στατική ευστάθεια static equilibrium
στατικός structural
στατιστική ερμηνεία statistical interpretation
στέγαστρο canopy roof
στέγαστρο, προεξοχή awning
στέγη roof
στέγη πολλαπλών ανοιγμάτων multispan roof
στέγη σε πρόβολο cantilevered roof
στερεά καύσιμα solid fuels
στερεό σώμα rigid body
στερεοπλαστική rigid-plastic
στερέωση fixing
στηθαίο parapet
στηθαίο, κράσπεδο kerb
στηρίξεις supports
στήριξη support
στιγμιαία δράση instantaneous action
στιγμιαίος instantaneous
στοά θέασης spectator gallery
στοιχείο component
στοιχείο ασφαλείας safety element
στοιχειώδης επιφάνεια incremental area
στοχαστική απόκριση stochastic response
στόχος objective
στρεπτική ακαμψία torsional stiffness
στρεπτικό φαινόμενο torsional effect
στρέψη torsion
στρογγυλευμένη γωνία rounded corner
στροφή rotational displacement
στρώμα αέρος air layer
στρωτήρας (τραβέρσα) sleeper
στύλος φωτισμού lighting column

- - - Updated - - -


ταλάντωση oscillation
ταλάντωση vibration
ταλάντωση συντονισμού resonant vibration
τάση stress
ταχύτητα αναφοράς reference velocity
ταχύτητα ανεμορριπής gust speed
ταχύτητα ανέμου wind speed
ταχύτητα ανέμου windiness
ταχύτητα απόκλισης του ανέμου divergence wind velocity
τελείωμα finish
τελική πίεση net pressure
τελική πίεση ανέμου net wind pressure
τέμνουσα shear force
τετραγωνική ρίζα μέσων root-mean-square
τετράρριχτη στέγη hipped roof
τέφρα (πεπάλη) fly ash
τέφρα φίλτρου λιγνίτη (παιπάλη λιγνίτη) lignite filter ash
τεχνητή πέτρα (οπτόλινθος, τούβλα) manufactured stone
τεχνική έκθεση design brief
τεχνική προδιαγραφή specification
τεχνική προδιαγραφή technical specigication
τεχνουργία workmanship
τιμές σε πλαίσιο boxed
τιμές συνδυασμού combination values
τιμή σχεδιασμού design value
τιμή σχεδιασμού τέμνουσας design shear force
τιμή-στόχος target value
τοιχία υπογείου basement walls
τοίχοι υπογείων basement walls
τοιχοποιία brickwork
τοιχοποιία masonry
τοίχος αντιστήριξης retaining wall
τομέας section
ΤΕΕ-Τμήμα Τυποποίησης/Ευρετήριο όρων Ευρωκωδίκων (ελληνική σειρά) 28
Ελληνικός όρος Αγγλικός όρος
τομή section
τόξο arc
τόξο arch
τοπική αστοχία local failure
τοπογραφία topography
τραχύτητα roughness
τρεις ευθείες trilinear line
τριβή friction
τρισδιάστατος spatial
τρίμματα διογκωμένα crushed foamed
τριμμένα τούβλα crushed brick
τροποποίηση alteration
τροποποίηση amendment
τροποποίηση modification
τρούλος dome
τροχιά trajectory
τσιμέντο cement
τσιμεντοκονίαμα cement mortar
τυπική αξιοπιστία formal reliability
τυπική απόκλιση standard deviation
τύποι formulae
τύποι προς χρήση operational formulae
τυποποιημένη μορφή format
τυποποιητικές παραπομπές normative references
τύπος type
τύπος κατασκευής type of construction
τύρβη turbulence
τυρβώδης άνεμος turbulent wind
τυρβώδης ροή turbulence
τύρφη peat
τυχαία επίδραση accidental action
τυχαία μεταβλητή random variable
τυχαίο φορτίο accidental load
τυχηματικές καταστάσεις accidental situations
τυχηματική δράση accidental action
τυχηματική κατάσταση accidental situation
υαλότουβλο, κενό glass block, hollow
υγρασία humidity
υγρασία moisture
υλικά και είδη τοιχοποιίας masonry units
υλικά κτιρίων building materials
υλικό ζελατίνης cellulosic material
υπέρβαση exceedance
υπερεπένδυση overcladding
υπερπίεση overpressure
υπερστατικά μέλη statically indeterminate members
υπερυψωμένη κατασκευή pointlike structure
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ΤΕΕ-Τμήμα Τυποποίησης/Ευρετήριο όρων Ευρωκωδίκων (ελληνική σειρά) 29
Ελληνικός όρος Αγγλικός όρος
υπερύψωση superelevation
υπήνεμη επιφάνεια downwind face
υπήνεμος leeward
υπόγεια ύδατα ground-water
υπόδειγμα model
υπο-ετήσιος sub-annual
υπολείμματα από υψικάμινο blust furnace slag
υπολογισμός calculation
υποπίεση suction
υποστύλωμα column
υποχώρηση settlement
υποχώρηση στηρίξεως settlement
υψηλή θερμοκρασία elevated temperature
υψόμετρο altitudes
ύψος φλόγας flame height
φαινόμενα περιδινήσεις vortex shedding
φαινόμενο συγχρονισμού synchronising effect
φαινόμενο τύπου Venturi funelling effect
φανοστάτης arc lamp
φάσματα spectra
φασματική ανάλυση modal analysis
φασματική πυκνότητα spectral density
φέρον στοιχείο load carrying part
φέρον στοιχείο structrural element
φέρουσα ικανότητα load-bearing capacity
φέρουσα κατασκευή structure
φέρων οργανισμός load-bearing elements
φέρων οργανισμός structrural system
φέρων στοιχείο load bearing element
φλόγα flame
φορτίο load
φορτίο ανέμου wind load
φορτίο γαιών earth load
φορτίο κόπωσης fatigue load
φορτίο κυκλοφορίας traffic load
φορτίο κυματισμού wave load
φορτίο πυρκαγιάς fire load
φορτίο σύντομης χρονικής διάρκειας short term load
φορτίο χιονιού snow load
φορτίο χώματος earth load
φόρτιση ανεμορριπής gust loading
φόρτωση πάγου ice loading
φράκτης (εμπόδιο) barrier
φράκτης χιονιού snow fence
φράχτης fence
φράχτης ασφαλείας safety barrier
φύλλο plane
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ΤΕΕ-Τμήμα Τυποποίησης/Ευρετήριο όρων Ευρωκωδίκων (ελληνική σειρά) 30
Ελληνικός όρος Αγγλικός όρος
φύλλο ply
φύλλο ακρυλικού acrylic sheet
φύλλο προϊόντων ξύλου wood-based panel
φυσικές εναποθέσεις διαφόρων σχημάτων natural deposition patterns
φυσική γωνία στηρίξεως angle of repose
φυσική κλίση natural slope
φυσική ξυλεία solid timber
φυσική ξυλεία πλανισμένη solid timber planed
φυσική ξυλεία πριστή solid timber sawn
φυσική ξυλεία στρογγυλή solid timber in pole form
φυσική πέτρα (λιθοδομή) natural stone
χαλαρό υλικό loose material
χαλαρός (ασύνεκτος) loose
χαλίκι gravel
χάλυβας steel
χαμηλός low
χαρακτηριστική τιμή characteristic value
χάρτης map
χάρτης ίσων τιμών contour map
χειροτέρευση deterioration
χιόνι με ακανόνιστο σχήμα irregular shape of snow
χιονόπτωση snowfall
χιονοστιβάδα deposit of snow
χρόνος λειτουργίας service life
χύμα bulked
χύμα in bulk
χυτοσίδηρος cast iron
χυτοσίδηρος (κ. μαντέμι) iron, cast
χώμα earth
ψαθυρός britile
ώθηση γαιών earth pressure-

----------


## Ubiquites

Φοβερό!!! Δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς ότι πήγα και πλήρωσα να μου μάθουν την ορολογία του Πολιτικού Μηχανικού στα αγγλικά ενώ ήταν όλα και περισσότερα εδώ! Αν άξιζε σε κάτι βέβαια η επένδυση ήταν ότι έμαθα την προφορά των λέξεων.

----------

seismic

----------

